# PAL - Due September 2012



## FloridaGirl21

Hi ladies :hugs: How weird it feels to be here again.. Looking forward to meeting some ladies & having some support from those who know what it's like to be PAL.

Can't wait to meet you all! :hugs:


----------



## SabrinaKat

I feel old -- I'm due end of February!!!

congratulations!

best wishes


----------



## jodimaire

Hi FloridaGirl21, We are due in the same month :flower:. Im newly PAL and am panicking already.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

:hi: jodi, so your due September 1st? So sorry for your loss hun :hugs: Its so hard being PAL, trying to keep a PMA this time though :)


----------



## jodimaire

thanks, sorry for your losses also :hugs:.hopefully we can support each other through the following 9 months :hugs:.
Have you told anyone yet?


----------



## FloridaGirl21

DH & my mom know, I'm going to keep it quiet until I'm past 12weeks, how about you?


----------



## jodimaire

Same, lol, just DH and my mum. Everyone else will find out either at the 12 week mark or when I start to show..... this will be my 7th pregnancy, 4th baby and Im quiet small so judging by my last pregnancy Ill start showing before then.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

aww, my 3rd pregnancy & 1st baby, praying this one sticks! Have you had any symptoms?


----------



## jodimaire

yup, My symptoms are , sleepy, cranky....poor dh, lol, crampy...at first they were just sharp twinges but the last few days they have been like mild period pains, headaches...Im really prone to migraines when pregnant, emotional...I bawled my eyes out watching the nature channel yesterday, lol, my hubby had to comfort me and change the channel :blush: and the last few days 1 of my boobs feels bruised. ooh and im starving all the time, lol, how about you?


----------



## FloridaGirl21

I've got symptoms but not sure if they're directly related to the pregnancy or if they are because of the Progesterone Suppositories I'm on :shrug: :

Ringing in ears, dull cramping, extremely tender/full breasts, really itchy right nip, hot flashes, bloaty feeling.. 8-9DPO feeling sleepy, crampy, gassy at 9DPO


----------



## Becka.

Hi can I join your thread I am Due around the 4th Sep. I found out 4days ago and since then I'v been getting bad cramps but there is no bleeding so hopeing its normal as I have never had it this bad. I have had 2EMC in the past 6 months so I am so scared this one wont last ether though this one feels different. I'm sure this is our take home baby as this will be my first born but he has other kids from his ex's


----------



## FloridaGirl21

hi hun :hi: I'm due september 4th as well.. You should come join our september thread, link is in my signature, click on the 'due in september' link.

I had 2 losses too but feel convinced this is our forever baby.. I've had AF like cramps off and on since Saturday.. I think it's normal & just our little beans getting snuggled in tightly for the next 8 months.. sticky :dust: to you!!


----------



## Riliye

Hey guys, I'd like to cautiously join this group. My EDD is September 2nd...we found out on Christmas Eve morning! To be honest we weren't even really expecting it as last month ended in a chemical pregnancy. Feeling rather positive about this one, as my first positive at 13DPO was darker than all of my previous lines combined. I am 4(+2) today and lost the last one at 4(+5) so there's going to be a lot of breath holding this week for me. Hope to get my first appointment scheduled soon, since I haven't been able to phone any of the clinics here due to Christmas!

As for symptoms...I've only got a few, but it's early yet. 

I've got: 
cramping
bloating
indigestion
wild emotions
brief bouts of nausea, mostly at night
bruised feeling bbs (new as of today!)


----------



## FloridaGirl21

:hi: Riliye, welcome :) sounds like you've got some good symptoms there. FXed this bean sticks for you :dust:

AFM, IDK what's going on.. I started spotting last night. It eased up but started again.. I increased my progesterone meds to 200mg last night (from 100mg). Got my first beta draw & progesterone check this morning & go back for another beta on thursday.. I've had mild af-like cramping, it's eased off though & hoping it stays away!


----------



## Becka.

Hi ladies I could not resits POAS so I used a CB with con inder and I got my first 2-3 weeks I have never seen one of my own before I am feeling hopeful this time might be our time. Well today was AF day and she isn't showed her face and I hope she don't. I have got a few systems well in the past 3days I'v had cramping, bloating, and today I am feeling sick and dizzy but that could be down to the 3days I have spent in bed with my GREAT DH running around after me as my cramps were worse when I was walking around so he said take it easy and he will help me. I am back to work to morrow and I am not looking foreword to it as I work in a shop so it means I'm going to be on my feet for about 2 1/2 hours at a time and I'm not sure it's going to do any thing. Well I'm going to try and get into my Dr in the morning to ask her is it normal for the cramping to be worse when you move around or should I be worried. I'll let you all no when I get back. I hope you are all getting on ok.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

FXed for you hun.. make sure you're taking it easy xx


----------



## Riliye

I have my first appointment scheduled! I'm being seen on January 11th...seems like forever away. Really super nervous that I won't make it to that date. They didn't seem too overly concerned that I'd had a previous loss, so I'm taking that as a positive sign. (Because otherwise I'll obsess over it and freak out, haha!)


----------



## FloridaGirl21

riliye, come join our september mommies to be thread.. link is in my siggy :) I'm keeping track of scan dates there! :)


----------



## mummygabby

Hi ladies do you mind if i join, had my first loss in April this year had a terribl time after it but just seen doc today had a scan and they can see a sac but have to go back next week for another scan, really nervous no real sypmtoms other than slight nausea and really bad back pain and AF like cramps Doc havn't give me Dates but LMP was 2 Dec 2011.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

aww, I wouldn't worry about not having any symptoms gabby, it's still so early.. I'm surprised a doctor would do a scan so early! lucky you.. I'd love a peak in there :haha:

I'm still having AF type cramps, I wouldn't worry about that, I think it's pretty normal. :hugs:


----------



## mummygabby

FloridaGirl21 said:


> aww, I wouldn't worry about not having any symptoms gabby, it's still so early.. I'm surprised a doctor would do a scan so early! lucky you.. I'd love a peak in there :haha:
> 
> I'm still having AF type cramps, I wouldn't worry about that, I think it's pretty normal. :hugs:

Hi thanks yeah they were able to see the sac have to go back next week for another one keeping all crossed it will be ok


----------



## kayleigh Jane

Hi all I am new here...

I am pregnant after the loss of my little girl @ 24 weeks.

Due September!!!!! Scared but soooo happy x


----------



## lyndsay49

Hi, Im due about 2nd september after a loss at the end of november. I am in a bit of a state convinced something will go wrong again:cry: Really dont know how I will get through it! How many of you got an early scan?


----------



## FloridaGirl21

kayleigh, I said it in the September Due Date thread, but I'm so sorry for your loss. I couldn't have imagined going through a loss like yours :hugs: FXed for a sticky bean and a healthy baby at the end :hugs:

lyndsay, I've had 2 losses myself (as I'm sure you've seen from prior posts). It can be the most terrifying thing going into another pregnancy & trying to keep a PMA, but I really feel that it is essential. I pray for a sticky :baby: for all of us, and we must keep our PMA. I'm resolved to enjoy this pregnancy & not worry about every little thing. 2nd Tri will be here before we know it! :hugs: sticky :dust:


----------



## kasey c

Please can I join you too? I'm due Sept 9th 2012 - I had a MMC on Jan 24th last year and his or her's due date would have been Sept 2nd 2011 - its strange how I conceived this month just over a year after I conceived baby no 2. Praying that we all have happy and healthy pregnancies xx


----------



## FloridaGirl21

:hi: kasey, welcome! That is strange that you conceived the same month, a year later.. FXed for a sticky baby :hugs:


----------



## kayleigh Jane

Thank you, it was awful. I really can't do it twice so fingers crossed this works out well and gd luck to u all 2 xx


----------



## FloridaGirl21

mummygabby said:


> FloridaGirl21 said:
> 
> 
> aww, I wouldn't worry about not having any symptoms gabby, it's still so early.. I'm surprised a doctor would do a scan so early! lucky you.. I'd love a peak in there :haha:
> 
> I'm still having AF type cramps, I wouldn't worry about that, I think it's pretty normal. :hugs:
> 
> Hi thanks yeah they were able to see the sac have to go back next week for another one keeping all crossed it will be okClick to expand...

Did you have your appt yet hun?



kayleigh Jane said:


> Thank you, it was awful. I really can't do it twice so fingers crossed this works out well and gd luck to u all 2 xx

Kayleigh, everything is crossed for you this time around!! :dust:


----------



## mummygabby

FloridaGirl21 said:


> mummygabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FloridaGirl21 said:
> 
> 
> aww, I wouldn't worry about not having any symptoms gabby, it's still so early.. I'm surprised a doctor would do a scan so early! lucky you.. I'd love a peak in there :haha:
> 
> I'm still having AF type cramps, I wouldn't worry about that, I think it's pretty normal. :hugs:
> 
> Hi thanks yeah they were able to see the sac have to go back next week for another one keeping all crossed it will be okClick to expand...
> 
> Did you have your appt yet hun?
> 
> Yeah had it today everything much the same could see sac and F Pole etc still to early for heartbeat but back again next Friday hav to say my DR is being very good they have booked me into Early Pregnancy Clinic on 18th too, so hopefully by then i will see a heartbeat til then just keep praying and trying to stay calm, hows you?Click to expand...


----------



## mummygabby

kayleigh Jane said:


> Thank you, it was awful. I really can't do it twice so fingers crossed this works out well and gd luck to u all 2 xx

Kayleigh, i know how you feel i went through a terrible time in August after i had my missed miscarriage in April really don't want to go through that again,but i am praying for us all on here that everything will be ok


----------



## FloridaGirl21

:hugs: yes, still very early, next week might still be too early so don't feel don't feel sad if there isn't a hb next week either. That's great that your DR is being so good too :hugs:

I've been okay.. MS has started up today.. feeling a bit sick but no puking yet


----------



## mummygabby

FloridaGirl21 said:


> :hugs: yes, still very early, next week might still be too early so don't feel don't feel sad if there isn't a hb next week either. That's great that your DR is being so good too :hugs:
> 
> I've been okay.. MS has started up today.. feeling a bit sick but no puking yet

Oh as much as i don't want MS it still lets you know ur Pregers but as long as there is no puking its hard on the body. yeah i know the DR said could be another few weeks before HB:hugs:


----------



## MrsMcD123

Hi ladies :wave: 

I'm 4 weeks today, found out a couple of days ago that I'm pregnant. I've had two previous losses, both were MMC that I didn't find out about until the first ultrasound (first was at 11 weeks, second was at 8). I'm extremely worried and paranoid and my body and heart just won't let me believe it's going to work out this time. I don't feel pregnant at all yet, and I know it's still early... I did have my beta level checked yesterday which was 13 DPO and it was at 76. I go in again tomorrow and I'm scared as hell to get the results of that one!!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

:hi: MrsMcD, congrats on your pregnancy and so sorry for your previous losses :hugs: let us know how your beta comes back today :hugs:


----------



## MrsMcD123

FloridaGirl21 said:


> :hi: MrsMcD, congrats on your pregnancy and so sorry for your previous losses :hugs: let us know how your beta comes back today :hugs:

Thank you! I'm so dang nervous :nope:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

It's normal.. I'm nervous too, but really wanting to just enjoy this pregnancy.. I've been filling myself with PMA since we got our :bfp: and I feel better everyday.. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## DancingSheba

hi can i join this thread? found out day after christmas i was pregnant. got pregnant dec of 2010 and ended in mmc i found out in jan at 10 weeks( baby died 6 wks). now a year later in the same month i got the most wonderful christmas present. I cant help but be nervous and i'm trying not to stress out too much, going for a internal scan jan 20th


----------



## FloridaGirl21

:hi: hun! congrats on your pregnancy! So sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## DancingSheba

thanks! glad to be here. hoping all goes well this time


----------



## Ezza BUB1

Hi girls I'd love to join ur thread Floridagirl I lost mybub at 9weeks 4 days inoct 2011 so quite recently found out new years eve that we are expecting are a mirical on 7th sept yipeeeee I can't contain my excitement!! I'm super nervous but I'm adamant tgat no stress or worry will lead to me full term .... So here's to all of us and our precious lil September bubs !!! I just can't wait &#58386;tears of joy xx


----------



## rachieroo

Hi ladies, do you mind if i join, I got my bfp Friday, I was diagnosed with a partial molar pregnancy ib july last year, at dating scan. I am terrified and hoping we can all ease each others worry! X


----------



## DancingSheba

is anyone trying not to obsess over symptoms or lack of? i'm finding it so hard not to! my last mc i had no morning sickness and so of course since i dont have any ms this time i am taking it as a bad sign. i know thats silly every preg is different


----------



## Riliye

I'm doing the exact same thing, Sheba. I don't have any morning sickness either! At least there's two of us, right? Let's take that as a positive thing.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

welcome Ezza BUB1 & rachieroo :hi: so sorry for your losses ladies :hugs:

DancingSheba & Riliye, It still might be early for MS to kick in, or you ladies might be lucky enough to get away without it.. I've had it for a few days now and I'm miserable :sick: But just cause you don't have it doesn't mean that the pregnancy isn't viable or anything :hugs:


----------



## DancingSheba

i keep telling myself that. actually my OH has been sick every morning instead lol so maybe he'll get ms instead of me!:haha: 
Riliye- you and i are exactly the same way along, and we're feeling the same way too hopefully that IS a good thing. when do you go to get a scan?


----------



## Riliye

My first appointment is tomorrow -- I'm SO nervous! This is a brand-new doctor, so I have no idea what all is going to happen. I'm going to push for a scan even if they don't want to do one simply because...well I could *technically* be closer to 12 weeks along, as opposed to 6, although I extremely doubt that. 

I lost my bean super early (4 weeks and 5 days)on November 20th, and never took a test afterwards to see if it was negative -- the emotional impact of it would have just been too much. And then, we weren't even really *trying* this month and here we are...

What about you, Sheba? When is your first appointment?


----------



## DancingSheba

i had a scan last wed because of my previous missed mc last jan. I was only 5+3 wks and they did a scan. they saw gest sac and the beginnings of a fetal pole but its was still so early. I go to get a transvaginal us on jan 20th ill be 7+5 wks and i am just praying and praying they find a heartbeat. Good luck on your visit tomorrow let me know how it goes.


----------



## FeelSoBlessed

DancingSheba said:


> is anyone trying not to obsess over symptoms or lack of? i'm finding it so hard not to! my last mc i had no morning sickness and so of course since i dont have any ms this time i am taking it as a bad sign. i know thats silly every preg is different




Riliye said:


> I'm doing the exact same thing, Sheba. I don't have any morning sickness either! At least there's two of us, right? Let's take that as a positive thing.

Hello ladies! Can I join? :flower:

I'm due 2nd Sept and also obsessing over... lack of symptoms! I know we should be grateful but there's nothing like a bit of reassurance that all is well, which I'm sure you get with ms! I know those with ms must think I'm crazy! Just anxious that little bean is well!! 

A happy and healthy 9 months to all of you!


----------



## sparklybaby

Hi All

I got a BFP on Monday and I think i'm due 15th sept, December is obviously my month! I've got my first Dr's appointment later to badger them about checking i'm in tip top condition as its only a few months since I gave birth.

Good luck to everyone, hope we all have sticky beans x


DS - 1 wk early 19/09/2005 7lb 7oz
DD - born on EDD 25/09/2011 6lb 12.5oz alive for 12 days, loved forever.
Expecting no.3 15/09/2012


----------



## Riliye

Just wanted to let everyone know that my appointment today went great! I measured at 6w1d and the doc said that everything looked as good as it could for a pregnancy this early. We didn't see a definite heartbeat, but the doctor said she THOUGHT she could see one...but that it was normal for it to be hard to be sure. 

I was so, SO relieved...almost like a tangible weight was lifted from my shoulders!


----------



## sarah55

Hey ladies :hi: mind if I join????

I got my :bfp: on the 5th January, I'm due on the 12th September. I had a MMC in November 2010 and having had an overly agressive d&c ended up with Ashermans Syndrome, which is where adhesions block the cervix and stop all periods and making me temporarily infertile. Anyway after a year of hell and operations to correct it, I am finally here!!! :happydance: 
I'm a bit nervous like many of you other ladies as don't seem to have any symptoms..... just dull pains and bad back ache(but can easily make excuses for why I have these symptoms!)I'm trying not to get too stessed about it, so hopefully with all of us sticking together and a lot of PMA we will all get there xx


----------



## DancingSheba

riliyle- glad that your appointment went well! Can't wait for mine I'm so impatient. However I did call the midwife today because all of a sudden last night my breast tenderness went away and at around 5 in the morning i woke up with what felt like AFcramps. I was terrified i was going to miscarry but i never bled and then it went away. She told me it was normal and got the results from my bloodwork last friday and the numbers look great! in the 7000's back in friday when i was 5+5 weeks. So relieving :)


----------



## rachieroo

sarah55 said:


> Hey ladies :hi: mind if I join????
> 
> I got my :bfp: on the 5th January, I'm due on the 12th September. I had a MMC in November 2010 and having had an overly agressive d&c ended up with Ashermans Syndrome, which is where adhesions block the cervix and stop all periods and making me temporarily infertile. Anyway after a year of hell and operations to correct it, I am finally here!!! :happydance:
> I'm a bit nervous like many of you other ladies as don't seem to have any symptoms..... just dull pains and bad back ache(but can easily make excuses for why I have these symptoms!)I'm trying not to get too stessed about it, so hopefully with all of us sticking together and a lot of PMA we will all get there xx

hey Sarah welcome, congrats on your well deserved bfp, amd sorry for your loss! We have rhe same due date :D x


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Hello Ladies :hi: haven't checked on this thread for a couple days. Welcome to the new ladies and congrats on your pregnancies :D So sorry for your prior loss(es) :hugs:


----------



## Gemini85

Just dropping in to say congrats!!! I fell pregnant the cycle after a loss at 8wks, but all seems fine!
Be prepared for some very stressful, paranoid times, PAL means a completely fraught 9 months! (well, I know my 5 months so far have been horrendous, surprised I don't have my own chair at the hospital! But they've always been wonderful) 
Best of luck to you ladies!!! X


----------



## Elhaym

Hi ladies, I am tentatively joining you :D Got my BFP today, EDD 25th Sept (day after OH's birthday, LOL)

My angel was actually due about now so this is a very special BFP! We had our 12 week scan 30th June 2011 and found baby had passed away at about 8 weeks.

Scary though isn't it - you totally lose your innocence after the first time don't you? Last time I was thinking about clothes, feeding, all that - now all I'm thinking is 'Just make it to your 12 week scan, then worry about everything else later'.

Glad to meet you all! :flower:


----------



## lynne192

OP wow twins huge congratulations i am 4 weeks 4 days pregnant today so scared to move over to the pregnancy board because i have had no luck with pregnancies in the past, i have a scan on tuesday when i will be 4weeks 6 days i am beyond worried that they wont see anything and jump to conclusions... anyone been there?


----------



## kmwilletts

Hi ladies, wondering if I could join you all as well? Just got my BFP the other day, and my "estimated" due date is September 24th 2012. 

I have a question and hoping someone could help me out. My MC began on December 6th, and started very actively on December 10th which resulted in a D&C. I bled until the 14th of December. Now, for dating purposes, I'm just a touched confused. I am very, very certain I should go by my ovulation date (I got my first positive OPK on January 2nd, and on the 3rd as well), but on my FertilityFriend chart, it is counting from the first day of my last "period" (which of course was the bleeding from the start of the MC) and it is giving me an EDD of September 13th. If I go by my ovulation date, it is September 24th. What would you go by?

Thanks lots of love & big :hugs: to everyone. Here's to a happy, healthy nine months & sticky beans :)


----------



## lynne192

i would go by your ovulation date i am surprised you got the green light to try so soon i really hope this is a sticky one for you and huge congratulations on your pregnancy


----------



## DancingSheba

hey girls. sorry havent been on in awhile. I started this brown spotting on friday and went to get a scan because i was worried. They found two gest sacs that measured at just under 5 weeks. I thought that was strange because I knew I was almost 7 weeks. I am positive of when I ovulated. Then i came to the realization....I went into the hospital on saturday because the bleeding started to pick up and the cramps got worse. I actually passed out at the hospital. I had another miscarriage right there at the hospital. They did another us and found no more evidence of my twins. I am so devastated it took so long to get pregnant again and then i LOST it again too. I am 25 yrs old why is this happening to me??


----------



## lynne192

oh my god hun thats awful i am sooo sorry this has happened to you how awful for you thoughts and prayers are with you and your partner and family :hugs:


----------



## rachieroo

Aww hun, im soo sorry for what you are going through :hugs: x


----------



## kmwilletts

So sorry for your loss :( 

:hugs:


----------



## Kaylattc

Sticky dust for us&#10024;&#10024;&#10024;&#10024;&#10024;&#10024;&#10024;&#10024;&#10024;&#10024;&#10024;&#10024;&#10024;&#10024;&#10024;&#10024;&#10024;&#10024;&#10024;&#10024;&#10024;&#10024;&#10024;&#10024;&#10024;&#10024;&#10024;


----------



## FeelSoBlessed

DancingSheba - that's heart breaking. I'm so sorry for your loss. Hope you manage to find some strength. My thoughts and prayers are with you :hugs:


----------



## lynne192

anyone on this thread been waking up with stitch like cramps in the morning? i woke up this morning with cramps in my left side just below my ribs thinking it might be a mixture of hunger, tiredness, feeling sick and maybe just streching?


----------



## JellyBeann

Hiya! I'm due September sometime too! Think around the 24th! (my birthday!)


----------



## Elhaym

JellyBeann said:


> Hiya! I'm due September sometime too! Think around the 24th! (my birthday!)

Ha, that's my OH's birthday, and I'm due the day after :haha:

Welcome and congrats! xx


----------



## lynne192

JellyBeann said:


> Hiya! I'm due September sometime too! Think around the 24th! (my birthday!)

hey hun :hi: welcome welcom i remember you from other threads welcome over here and hope like everyone else this is a sticky bean for you how far along are you when did you get :bfp: share test :D


----------



## JellyBeann

lynne192 said:


> JellyBeann said:
> 
> 
> Hiya! I'm due September sometime too! Think around the 24th! (my birthday!)
> 
> hey hun :hi: welcome welcom i remember you from other threads welcome over here and hope like everyone else this is a sticky bean for you how far along are you when did you get :bfp: share test :DClick to expand...

I'm around 4w2d (ish) and I got my :bfp: today

https://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=325607&amp;d=1326713251

That's my test...the lines look a lot darker and pinker in real life though!


----------



## lynne192

can still see it hun huge congrats :D


----------



## kmwilletts

JellyBean, that's what mine look like when I tested! I am also due September 24. Congratulations on your BFP!!!!! :)

Elhaym, that is too wild that your due date is right around your OH b-day, September 23 is my DH birthday and so I'm due the day after his birthday as well!! :) Maybe we'll luck out and have them on their birthdays! LoL


----------



## JellyBeann

Thanks girls...I just HAD to go out and get a digi...and I got this result...



:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## lynne192

fantastic hun i got that on thursday and today :D i hopefully will get 2-3 soon though as will be 5 weeks on wed.


----------



## JellyBeann

I'll be using the other one when I'm supposed to be 6 weeks I think...Just to check all is well! Ahh, I have drs tomorrow too, was told to book in just because of the losses so will take the test with me lol, just in case their tests come up :bfn: I'm such a worrier today ahha!


----------



## lynne192

understand they didn't tell me but i had a beta blood done day before my :bfp: they just took my word for it.


----------



## Elhaym

kmwilletts said:


> JellyBean, that's what mine look like when I tested! I am also due September 24. Congratulations on your BFP!!!!! :)
> 
> Elhaym, that is too wild that your due date is right around your OH b-day, September 23 is my DH birthday and so I'm due the day after his birthday as well!! :) Maybe we'll luck out and have them on their birthdays! LoL

Haha what a cool coincidence! Our babies are already stealing dad's thunder :haha:

Yay for your digi jellybean! xx


----------



## Charlee

Due 19th September after a loss in June 2011.


----------



## Pretty Please

Wow Florida girl saw you posted on another thread huge congratulations on your twins !!! Are they going to be the same sex or potentially different ? ( sorry dont know the whole us scan if they are identical or not ) I've only had single baby us


----------



## Pretty Please

Oh no honey !!! That's really sad - hope oh is looking after you well. Maybe try and get the doc to refer you for mc testing ? take it easy honey x


----------



## Ezza BUB1

DancingSheba said:


> hey girls. sorry havent been on in awhile. I started this brown spotting on friday and went to get a scan because i was worried. They found two gest sacs that measured at just under 5 weeks. I thought that was strange because I knew I was almost 7 weeks. I am positive of when I ovulated. Then i came to the realization....I went into the hospital on saturday because the bleeding started to pick up and the cramps got worse. I actually passed out at the hospital. I had another miscarriage right there at the hospital. They did another us and found no more evidence of my twins. I am so devastated it took so long to get pregnant again and then i LOST it again too. I am 25 yrs old why is this happening to me??


I'm so so ubbelievably sorryfor ur loss.... I honestly dont have any words tgat will make u feel remotly ok except that I'm sorry and hope u get to a point where u are ok ..... Unfortunately all of us on here have been through it once so we somewat know how u r feeling but twice is even more heartbreaking!! Take care of urself and try to smile we r all here for u I'f u need to breakdown do it we will do our best to pick u back up again xxxx lots of love


----------



## DancingSheba

thanks everyone for your knind words. I dont really know how to handle this situation, now i've lost three babies. My doc is sending me to a fertility clinic to see why i cant carry. i don't really know what to do :(


----------



## lynne192

infertility might be able to help in the long run although i know its no comfort for the short term we're all here for you though xxx


----------



## DancingSheba

i hope so. don't know if my insurance will cover it. I just have to get through this. Good luck to your pregnancies ladies


----------



## icacat

I had a mc in October, at about 6 weeks. I am now 5 wks 1 day and I find myself overanalyzing everything. I have my first scan on Friday, which makes me incredibly nervous.

If all goes well, my EDD is September 18.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

DancingSheba, so sorry for your loss hunny!!! :hugs:

Pretty Please, yes, I totally forgot to update here!! I had an early scan on the 14th, last Saturday & they found two babies, both had HB's! :baby: I've got my first prenatal appt tomorrow!! They are fraternal so they won't look any more alike than normal siblings & they can be :twingirls:, :twinboys: or :oneofeach:


----------



## kasey c

So sorry Dancing Sheba re. your news - I hope that the fertility clinic can give you some answers- hugs xx
Big congratulations FloridaGirl on the twins - very exciting- hope your first prenatal appt goes well tomorrow.
Big hello to all the new people here. xxx


----------



## JellyBeann

Florida Girl, that's amazing about your twinnies! I always wanted twins! Bet you are so excited!!


----------



## rachieroo

JellyBeann said:


> Hiya! I'm due September sometime too! Think around the 24th! (my birthday!)

Congratulations hun... where about in pembs you from?? x


----------



## JellyBeann

rachieroo said:


> JellyBeann said:
> 
> 
> Hiya! I'm due September sometime too! Think around the 24th! (my birthday!)
> 
> Congratulations hun... where about in pembs you from?? xClick to expand...

Thanks! I'm in Pembroke!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

JellyBeann said:


> Florida Girl, that's amazing about your twinnies! I always wanted twins! Bet you are so excited!!

I'm actually pretty nervous. Never pictured myself with two at once.. Think I've just gotta adjust to it! Very grateful though :cloud9:


----------



## rachieroo

JellyBeann said:


> rachieroo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JellyBeann said:
> 
> 
> Hiya! I'm due September sometime too! Think around the 24th! (my birthday!)
> 
> Congratulations hun... where about in pembs you from?? xClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks! I'm in Pembroke!Click to expand...

Its wierd seeing other people from pembs on here lol, im from Hook! x


----------



## JellyBeann

rachieroo said:


> JellyBeann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rachieroo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JellyBeann said:
> 
> 
> Hiya! I'm due September sometime too! Think around the 24th! (my birthday!)
> 
> Congratulations hun... where about in pembs you from?? xClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks! I'm in Pembroke!Click to expand...
> 
> Its wierd seeing other people from pembs on here lol, im from Hook! xClick to expand...

There's only about 4 of us haha... Aww...we're really close!


----------



## Ezza BUB1

FloridaGirl21 said:


> DancingSheba, so sorry for your loss hunny!!! :hugs:
> 
> Pretty Please, yes, I totally forgot to update here!! I had an early scan on the 14th, last Saturday & they found two babies, both had HB's! :baby: I've got my first prenatal appt tomorrow!! They are fraternal so they won't look any more alike than normal siblings & they can be :twingirls:, :twinboys: or :oneofeach:

OMG FLoridaGirl thats AMAZING news how cool your expecting twinnies, im somewhat jealous. Dont know what im haveing yet but twins run in my mothers side so its possible.... think it would freak me out at the same time as be over excited .. thats just so cool all the best and look out belly your in for a biggun haha xoxo


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Ezza, I was on Clomid, but my mom's side has a couple sets of twins too.. So YOU never know!! :D


----------



## FeelSoBlessed

Hey FloridaGirl! Massive congratulations on your fantastic news!! How doubly exciting!!!!!


----------



## lynne192

thought i would update here too: had scan today, they didn't see anything other than the linning of my uterus has thickened and that i had two cysts on my right ovary but they said at only 4weeks that was considered acceptable... still didn't come out the appointment feeling too positive but during the appointment they kept positive and didn't say anything negative...

i've to go back to the infertility clinic in 4 weeks for another scan and see how i am getting on then, seems like such a long wait :( not updating my signature yet until i have it 100% confirmed and that its healthy pregnancy. my OH said i could buy pregnancy tests if i wanted to put my mind at rest to keep testing but no idea when i am going to see the midwife or that....


----------



## Buzzymomma

Hi everyone, I just got my BFP on Saturday! Had miscarriage on December 17th, I'm very greatful, albeit a little apprehensive, to be pregnant again my first cycle after.

I'm due September 23 according to my ov date! :)


----------



## Elhaym

Welcome and congrats buzzymomma :hi: that's wonderful you caught again so quickly, its understandable to be nervous but I think a lot of ladies have got preg straight away and there are no extra risks - of course we worry anyway don't we! xx


----------



## JellyBeann

Buzzymomma said:


> Hi everyone, I just got my BFP on Saturday! Had miscarriage on December 17th, I'm very greatful, albeit a little apprehensive, to be pregnant again my first cycle after.
> 
> I'm due September 23 according to my ov date! :)

Hiya! I had my LMP on December 17th and according to a few internet sites, am due betweent he 21st-25th September!!


----------



## mummymurray74

Hello, i got my bfp on monday after a mmc and d&c in december, this is the second mmc we have had :( so im really excited to be expecting again, and pray this time everything is going to be alright, i am going to be scanned every 2 weeks due to a few mmc, im due 28th sep! And im sooooooo scared right now


----------



## Elhaym

Hi and welcome :hi: sorry for your losses, wishing you all the best, its good they are keeping an eye on you and doing regular scans :) 

These first weeks are so scary aren't they, I just want to fast forward to 12 weeks and know everything is ok! x


----------



## Ezza BUB1

so i rang the hosiptal the other day to try and get booked in for an early scan as the nurse told me wen i mc that as soon as i get preggas again call and book in for a scan just to be sure all is ok... so i rang and the nurse told me they dont do that anymore.... i only mc in oct so how can it change that quick..... im so annoyed at them i just want reassurance ... they said the only way to get a scan is if your bleeding or have bad pains pffft stoopid hospital IM SO BUMMED 

good luck to all the new comers :)


----------



## JellyBeann

Aww Ezza, :hugs: my doctors won't scan me until 12 weeks, and I really want an early scan. I realise I am too early now, but I want one for like 8 weeks!


----------



## Ezza BUB1

JellyBeann said:


> Aww Ezza, :hugs: my doctors won't scan me until 12 weeks, and I really want an early scan. I realise I am too early now, but I want one for like 8 weeks!

yeha it sux ... dont they know we are worried sick and need some form of confirmation,.... silly nurses i know most of them are lovely and will help as much as possible and all nurses are amazing and do such a great job i just want them to help me NOW damn it... good luck trying to get an early scan for you babe


----------



## FloridaGirl21

You ladies can't order a private scan? My DR wouldn't scan me either, so I went private.

Welcome to the new ladies :hi:


----------



## JellyBeann

I can't afford a private scan :(


----------



## lynne192

i have my next scan booked for 14th feb and also today i got pregnant 2-3 finally on my clearblue test i am actually 5 weeks pregnant today according to my LMP


----------



## JellyBeann

lynne192 said:


> i have my next scan booked for 14th feb and also today i got pregnant 2-3 finally on my clearblue test i am actually 5 weeks pregnant today according to my LMP

YAY!


----------



## Ezza BUB1

FloridaGirl21 said:


> You ladies can't order a private scan? My DR wouldn't scan me either, so I went private.
> 
> Welcome to the new ladies :hi:

I probably could but dont know how much they are ... do you?? also I am at a new address for 2 weeks and not sure if i can get into a gp here (we are going home to AUS soon so unsure whether its worth me signing up or not. might investigate, if you could let me know what you paid (even though your in Florida) might give me an idea. cheers



lynne192 said:


> i have my next scan booked for 14th feb and also today i got pregnant 2-3 finally on my clearblue test i am actually 5 weeks pregnant today according to my LMP

Yahoooooo how exciting you finally got the reassurance woot toot!! CONGRATS


----------



## Elhaym

So happy you got 2-3 weeks Lynne :happydance: I'm hoping my digis will have arrived today! xx


----------



## kasey c

Ezza BUB1 said:


> FloridaGirl21 said:
> 
> 
> You ladies can't order a private scan? My DR wouldn't scan me either, so I went private.
> 
> Welcome to the new ladies :hi:
> 
> I probably could but dont know how much they are ... do you?? also I am at a new address for 2 weeks and not sure if i can get into a gp here (we are going home to AUS soon so unsure whether its worth me signing up or not. might investigate, if you could let me know what you paid (even though your in Florida) might give me an idea. cheersClick to expand...

I am based in the south of England and private dating scans cost £97 down here. Try going on some search engines and you should be able to find clinics that do it and price lists in your area.


----------



## kasey c

Welcome to all the new ladies and congratulations - wishing you all happy and healthy 9 months of pregnancy xxx


----------



## Stepmomtobio

Due sept 22. Had my first hcg checked and it was good. Back tonight, hoping it doubles.


----------



## lynne192

what where your levels stepmomtobio?


----------



## JellyBeann

Well, I've been feeling :sick: all day today, it's constant and horrid, but I am taking it as a good sign that this pregnancy is viable, as I didn't feel :sick: at all with my losses, and I was further on then!


----------



## Ezza BUB1

kasey c said:


> Ezza BUB1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FloridaGirl21 said:
> 
> 
> You ladies can't order a private scan? My DR wouldn't scan me either, so I went private.
> 
> Welcome to the new ladies :hi:
> 
> I probably could but dont know how much they are ... do you?? also I am at a new address for 2 weeks and not sure if i can get into a gp here (we are going home to AUS soon so unsure whether its worth me signing up or not. might investigate, if you could let me know what you paid (even though your in Florida) might give me an idea. cheersClick to expand...
> 
> I am based in the south of England and private dating scans cost £97 down here. Try going on some search engines and you should be able to find clinics that do it and price lists in your area.Click to expand...


thanks a bunch im googling as we speak!! i went and bought another digi test today just for my own reassurance and WHOOPIE i got PREGNANT 3+ yay!!

iv'e started my own preggo journal ladies so please feel free to stalk the more the merrier!!! i put it in my sig but cant seem to rename it so it just looks like a website address. 

STALK AWAY !!


----------



## JellyBeann

Stalker +1

My link is in my sig...also feel free to stalk away!!


----------



## kasey c

Ezza BUB1 said:


> kasey c said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ezza BUB1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FloridaGirl21 said:
> 
> 
> You ladies can't order a private scan? My DR wouldn't scan me either, so I went private.
> 
> Welcome to the new ladies :hi:
> 
> I probably could but dont know how much they are ... do you?? also I am at a new address for 2 weeks and not sure if i can get into a gp here (we are going home to AUS soon so unsure whether its worth me signing up or not. might investigate, if you could let me know what you paid (even though your in Florida) might give me an idea. cheersClick to expand...
> 
> I am based in the south of England and private dating scans cost £97 down here. Try going on some search engines and you should be able to find clinics that do it and price lists in your area.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> thanks a bunch im googling as we speak!! i went and bought another digi test today just for my own reassurance and WHOOPIE i got PREGNANT 3+ yay!!
> 
> iv'e started my own preggo journal ladies so please feel free to stalk the more the merrier!!! i put it in my sig but cant seem to rename it so it just looks like a website address.
> 
> STALK AWAY !!Click to expand...

No probs - good luck with finding one. :) Congrats on the 3+ on the digi- will check out your journal in a bit. :) xx


----------



## Buzzymomma

Ezza BUB1 said:


> iv'e started my own preggo journal ladies so please feel free to stalk the more the merrier!!! i put it in my sig but cant seem to rename it so it just looks like a website address.

Go into edit your signature, then put [*url=your link here] What you'd like to name it here [/url*]
Then just take out the stars :)


----------



## Stepmomtobio

lynne192 said:


> what where your levels stepmomtobio?

130 on Monday. Going tonight for another check.


----------



## Ezza BUB1

Buzzymomma said:


> Ezza BUB1 said:
> 
> 
> iv'e started my own preggo journal ladies so please feel free to stalk the more the merrier!!! i put it in my sig but cant seem to rename it so it just looks like a website address.
> 
> Go into edit your signature, then put [*url=your link here] What you'd like to name it here [/url*]
> Then just take out the stars :)Click to expand...

i reckon i have baby brain coz its still not working :( i kinda give up


----------



## Buzzymomma

Quote my post then copy what I've done and paste it there :)

My pregnancy journal


----------



## lynne192

Stepmomtobio said:


> lynne192 said:
> 
> 
> what where your levels stepmomtobio?
> 
> 130 on Monday. Going tonight for another check.Click to expand...

better than mine mine at 4weeks were only 27


----------



## Stepmomtobio

Hcg went from 139.9 to 475.5!!!!!


----------



## Elhaym

Yay that's a GREAT increase! :thumbup:


----------



## Charlee

Will they take blood tests at my early scan? I've never had one and been told my HCG ever?


----------



## Ezza BUB1

Buzzymomma said:


> Quote my post then copy what I've done and paste it there :)
> 
> My pregnancy journal

omg it worked thanks sooooooo much you rock ..... i seriously think i had baby brain yesterday just wasnt happening for me haha but thanks babe



Charlee said:


> Will they take blood tests at my early scan? I've never had one and been told my HCG ever?

i never got bloods taking at my early scan .... but to be honest ive never been told what my HCG is either ... hmm maybe we should request it ;)


----------



## lynne192

stepmomtobio your numbers and much much better than mine x


----------



## Buzzymomma

You're welcome ezza :)
I have my first midwife appointment next week, I'm excited but I have to get all my questions together!


----------



## JellyBeann

I'm 5w tomorrow, that's when I lost both my other babies! Eeks!

(I think if I can get past 5w, I'll be fine!)


----------



## Elhaym

Ahhhhhh I have everything crossed :hugs: I'm sure you'll be fine xx


----------



## JellyBeann

I'm pretty sure I'll be fine too...just doesn't stop me worrying lol, I have one digi left, so will take it in a week...and if it's 3+ then I'll be happy!!


----------



## Elhaym

Yeah me too :) its totally understandable to be anxious. I do have a good feeling about this time for us both. 

I'm doing my next digi next saturday. I know we'll both see 3+! x


----------



## JellyBeann

If I do mine next saturday, then I should be 6 weeks! So 4 on the digi, so if I do see 2-3 I won't be too disappointed, If I CAN wait til the weekend after, I will! 

I also have a positive feeling for you as well! It's so hard not telling everyone! But we're announcing with my son in a "BIG BROTHER" T-shirt lol!


----------



## Ezza BUB1

Buzzymomma said:


> You're welcome ezza :)
> I have my first midwife appointment next week, I'm excited but I have to get all my questions together!

thanks again, BEST of luck with your first app, i have mine on Wed so should be good ..... still hard though coz we are moving back to aus in the next couple of weeks and ill have to go through it alllll over again but thats ok ... just really want an early scan 



JellyBeann said:


> I'm 5w tomorrow, that's when I lost both my other babies! Eeks!
> 
> (I think if I can get past 5w, I'll be fine!)

Congrats to making it to 5 weeks..... i was 9 weeks wen i lost my first bub but it died at 6 weeks so i am sooooooo excited that i have made it past that and i am 7 weeks today YIPPE a blueberry!!



JellyBeann said:


> I'm pretty sure I'll be fine too...just doesn't stop me worrying lol, I have one digi left, so will take it in a week...and if it's 3+ then I'll be happy!!

i think we all worry to the max babe!! i needed serious reassurance so went and bought another digi haha i got 3+ and i was soooooo happy :happydance:




JellyBeann said:


> If I do mine next saturday, then I should be 6 weeks! So 4 on the digi, so if I do see 2-3 I won't be too disappointed, If I CAN wait til the weekend after, I will!
> 
> I also have a positive feeling for you as well! It's so hard not telling everyone! But we're announcing with my son in a "BIG BROTHER" T-shirt lol!

so sweet your other son is getting a big bro shirt thats adorable :)


----------



## JellyBeann

Yeah I have the one digi left, so I think I'll take it either tomorrow or next week...If I can hold on that long lol! I can't wait to know it's all going to be all okay at my 12 week scan! I kinda really want an early scan at around 8 weeks though, just to re-assure myself...


----------



## JellyBeann

If you click on my *too many tickers....* link in my sig, and scroll down to the bottm, you will see some really confusing things!

I put the same dates into each of the websites to get the ticker made, 

*two say I am 5 weeks pregnant with 246 days to go
*One says I am 4w6d with 245 days to go (due September 22)
*Four say I am 4w6d with 246 days to go...


This is confusing!!


----------



## Elhaym

Ugh I hate it when tickers don't match I'm OCD about that stuff, LOL. I'm going off my FF date for now.

Just found out a friend is pg she's posted her 12 week scan pic on FB :) can't wait to tell her, I've never had a IRL preg buddy before! x


----------



## JellyBeann

Elhaym said:


> Ugh I hate it when tickers don't match I'm OCD about that stuff, LOL. I'm going off my FF date for now.
> 
> Just found out a friend is pg she's posted her 12 week scan pic on FB :) can't wait to tell her, I've never had a IRL preg buddy before! x

haha, I'm gonner go by the 5w ticker I think...It'll make me feel loads better! 

I was pregnant with a friend with Ollie, she was due 2 weeks after me, but announced her pg at about 6 weeks via fb! Her daughter ended up being born 3 weeks after Ollie...


----------



## lynne192

best of luck buzzymomma you are so lucky midwife is seeing you so soon x


----------



## Ezza BUB1

JellyBeann said:


> If you click on my *too many tickers....* link in my sig, and scroll down to the bottm, you will see some really confusing things!
> 
> I put the same dates into each of the websites to get the ticker made,
> 
> *two say I am 5 weeks pregnant with 246 days to go
> *One says I am 4w6d with 245 days to go (due September 22)
> *Four say I am 4w6d with 246 days to go...
> 
> 
> This is confusing!!

its werid i i tried to make a new ticker and it said i was 6 weeks 6 days yesterday wen i made it but my phone app says i was 6 weeks 7days............ i think some tickers just go by week plus 6 days and some go by week plus 7 days .... but they work out the same ... i changed the date and it didnt work right.............. i am def going by the one that says i hit the 7 weeks today WAHOOOO!! i dont know why they are diff and its super annoying


----------



## JellyBeann

Yeah i is annoying...I wish it hadn't of done that now lol! But YAYY! I'm 5w today, and no blood or even the slightest twinge today, I'm feeling good! (Although I am inspecting my tissue for the slightest sign every time I go for a wee!) :dohh:


----------



## Ezza BUB1

JellyBeann said:


> Yeah i is annoying...I wish it hadn't of done that now lol! But YAYY! I'm 5w today, and no blood or even the slightest twinge today, I'm feeling good! (Although I am inspecting my tissue for the slightest sign every time I go for a wee!) :dohh:

to be honest babe, you should really stop WORRYING so much... i was super worried (still am) but have decided that the more i worry the more likely it might happen again...... relax and look after yourself but please dont symptom spot for BAD things .. it will only make you more nervous than you need to be ..... just enjoy your journey and have fun with it and you might just stick good and proper.... i am feeling really good about this bub and not stressing out over little things... in the back of my mind im scared as shit but like i said im taking it easy and enjoying it !! good luck ox


----------



## Sabb

Hi ladies, I'm 5 weeks today. Due sept 21. I had a mc last December at 8 weeks...scared as hell right now. Haven't had much for symptoms other than very slight nipple soreness and slight cramping. Fingers crossed that we all have a sticky bean!!!!


----------



## JellyBeann

Sabb said:


> Hi ladies, I'm 5 weeks today. Due sept 21. I had a mc last December at 8 weeks...scared as hell right now. Haven't had much for symptoms other than very slight nipple soreness and slight cramping. Fingers crossed that we all have a sticky bean!!!!

:hi: Welcome! Happy and Healthy 9 months for you!


----------



## Elhaym

Hi Sabb, welcome and congratulations :hi:

I saw my GP today and made my booking appointment for 29th Feb :) it was the same doctor I saw just before my MMC and she was lovely, she remembered me from the last time and asked me how I was. She was 7 months pregnant too! x


----------



## FloridaGirl21

welcome sabb :hi:


----------



## Charlee

Welcome. I am feeling very sorry for myself today, had a week of sleeping no more then 4 hours. Bad heartburn and a terrible migraine.


----------



## MrsMcD123

Okay who else is absolutely terrified to go for their first ultrasound? Mine is scheduled for this coming Tuesday and I'm scared sh*tless! I've had two losses, both of which were MMC that were discovered at my first ultrasounds.. I so freaked out :(


----------



## Donna210369

Hi ladies :hi: please can I join you? I'm Donna, have ds 18, ds 5 and had 2 mc's last yr, one at 4+4 and ERPC at 9wks. By dates i'm 4+4 but I must have ovd early as last dtd was cd8! So i'm sure I must be at least 5wks. Also at 4+0 I got 2-3wks on cbdigi and at 4+2 I got 3+ on cbdigi. I'm absolutely cacking myself about this little bean sticking but after reading through the whole of this thread am going to listen to Ezza's advice and try and think positively. After all there is nothing we can do about it anyway is there? So hopefully we can all enjoy the journey together. I'm really looking forward to getting to know you all, you sound like a lovely bunch xxxx


----------



## Donna210369

MrsMCD yes i'm very nervous too of my first scan, so nervous in fact i'm not sure I want one :dohh: Good luck for tuesday xx


----------



## JellyBeann

MrsMcD123 said:


> Okay who else is absolutely terrified to go for their first ultrasound? Mine is scheduled for this coming Tuesday and I'm scared sh*tless! I've had two losses, both of which were MMC that were discovered at my first ultrasounds.. I so freaked out :(

Aw hun, I'm really scare there'll be nothing there at mine, but think positive, I'm taking one day at a time with a positive attitude and I feel so much better for it (of course I'm still scared, but not half as bad as I was!) :hugs:


----------



## JellyBeann

Donna210369 said:


> Hi ladies :hi: please can I join you? I'm Donna, have ds 18, ds 5 and had 2 mc's last yr, one at 4+4 and ERPC at 9wks. By dates i'm 4+4 but I must have ovd early as last dtd was cd8! So i'm sure I must be at least 5wks. Also at 4+0 I got 2-3wks on cbdigi and at 4+2 I got 3+ on cbdigi. I'm absolutely cacking myself about this little bean sticking but after reading through the whole of this thread am going to listen to Ezza's advice and try and think positively. After all there is nothing we can do about it anyway is there? So hopefully we can all enjoy the journey together. I'm really looking forward to getting to know you all, you sound like a lovely bunch xxxx

:hi: welcome! Hope this is your sticky bean! :hugs:


----------



## Elhaym

MrsMcD123 said:


> Okay who else is absolutely terrified to go for their first ultrasound? Mine is scheduled for this coming Tuesday and I'm scared sh*tless! I've had two losses, both of which were MMC that were discovered at my first ultrasounds.. I so freaked out :(

Oh god yes, I am terrified - not sure when mine will be your but around mid March so a long time to wait. It's hard to imagine going in for the scan and everything being OK. I will keep everything crossed for your scan :hugs:

welcome Donna, congrats on your pregnancy, I hope everything goes smoothly :flower:


----------



## Donna210369

well obviously jinxed myself........................... as wasn't feel as sick as yesterday went and did another cb digi and it came up 2-3 which is less than 2 days ago. i'm devastated......... 3rd mc in a row. am going to hospital now to have bloods taken and then on monday but I already know its not good news. Good luck all of you lovely ladies and I hope you have wonderful pg's with beautiful babas at the end of it, xx


----------



## lynne192

Welcome :hi: donna :D


----------



## HLanders

Hi Ladies! I'd love to join, I just found out a few days ago that I'm pregnant again... I had a MC in November @ 5 weeks. I'm a little dumbfounded, honestly... we were half-hearted about trying the first cycle after the MC, so we only BD'd once... and here I am, with a dozen positive pregnancy tests!

I made an appointment to see a specialist OB because a few weeks ago I found out I have a rare protein deficiency which makes me at a higher risk for clots (and can lead to multiple miscarriages). I got tested because of family history, not the MC. Anyways, I have my first appointment on the 25th, and I'm nervous too!

I was really excited last time for my first Dr's appointment, but had to go in early because of bleeding... which led to a D&C the next day. I'm just hoping we'll at least see something on the ultrasound, because last time he saw nothing (because I was in the middle of the MC). Thinking positive thoughts!!!


----------



## JellyBeann

I am so tired! Unbelievably tired! I could go to bed right now and that's not like me!


----------



## Elhaym

Me too, its like a lead weight isn't it?

Welcome and congrats Hlanders :) good luck at your appointment! x


----------



## MrsMcD123

Oy, my ultrasound is in one hour, I'm freaking out so bad! I can't handle it! I ended up breaking down last night and this morning, and threw up last night from the anxiety.. Hopefully I'll have some good news to report in a little while.


----------



## Elhaym

MrsMcD123 said:


> Oy, my ultrasound is in one hour, I'm freaking out so bad! I can't handle it! I ended up breaking down last night and this morning, and threw up last night from the anxiety.. Hopefully I'll have some good news to report in a little while.

I'm crossing absolutely everything for you! Let us know how it goes :flower:


----------



## MrsMcD123

We have a heartbeat!!! We couldn't hear it yet but we definitely saw it, WOO HOO!!!! https://i.imgur.com/QiCwV.jpg


----------



## Elhaym

YAY! so pleased for you! Love the photo :)


----------



## Buzzymomma

Anyone else had a aching stretching almost burning between their pelvis and hip bones? It won't leave me alone and it's hard to hide from everyone that I'm in such discomfort :wacko:


----------



## JellyBeann

MrsMcD123 said:


> We have a heartbeat!!! We couldn't hear it yet but we definitely saw it, WOO HOO!!!! https://i.imgur.com/QiCwV.jpg

YAY!! So happy for you!!




Buzzymomma said:


> Anyone else had a aching stretching almost burning between their pelvis and hip bones? It won't leave me alone and it's hard to hide from everyone that I'm in such discomfort :wacko:

I've had a little aching, but nothing as bad as you have described, I hope you're feeling better!


----------



## Donna210369

Hey everyone; I'm back! HCG levels doubled and last night I had a scan. By my dates i'm 5+1 today. Scan showed 5+ weeks gestational sac and yolk sac. She thought she could see beginnings of fetal pole but wasn't sure. Go back in 10 days (well 9 now). Still not convinced all is ok, but am hanging on by a thread. Still have terrible brown discharge which they took swabs for, but Dr not concerned at all.

Mrs MCD congrats on seeing your tiny little baby's heartbeat :happydance:

Buzzymumma I'm getting all sorts of goings on in my uterus pelvic area. I'm sure I didn't have any of this with either of my boys but think we probably so much more aware of what's happening with our bodies since having mc's. 

Hello everyone else, need to start catching up with people properly. How is everyone? xx


----------



## JellyBeann

OW...My boobies are killing me...I'm getting really itchy, sore nipples and shooting pains going through them!


----------



## Ezza BUB1

Congrats Mrs McD how exciting and reassuring you have seen your bubs heartbeat .. that mustve been amazing!!

Donna, im so glad everything has come back positive for you.... dont stress on the thoughts of it not being ok ..... coz it will make you stressed out!! just chill and relax and be positive in that everything is GREAT NOW!!! yay

im good thanks for asking!! got my first dr app today ...... im still really wary about it as i am not staying in the country as of next tuesday we go home to AUS (YAHOOO) so i have to go through everything again wen i get home.... i really just wanted an early scan so fingers crossed i can convince them to organise one for me 

all in all i feel really good this time round!! im thinking positive and its making me feel alot better.... i have had some nausea (not throwing up yet but very close) so a symptom like that makes me feel good (even though its gross) i never got much ms last time so thats a good sign. ALso sore boobs every day they are getting worse and super tired by the time hubby gets home im shattered and i havent done much all day 

hope everyone is going good keep us all updated as the days go on please its nice to hear the good stuff but even if its bad we're all here to help and listen xoxoxo


----------



## lynne192

thats fantastic news you got to see the heartbeat hun huge congratulations :D


----------



## Charlee

So happy you get to see your heartbeat, I have to wait until February 6th :\ Anyone know the chances of hearing my babies heartbeat at 7w5d? The equipment is all new etc and she managed to see yolk and gest sac at 5w5d with just a normal ultrasound.


----------



## Elhaym

eaten FAAAAAR too much, so bloated now!

Hope everyone is doing OK x


----------



## lynne192

i bought my first lot of maternity clothes hope its not tempting fate


----------



## JellyBeann

I'm going maternity shopping after I get my 12 week scan! I've asked my mum to Carmarthen for the day (she doesn't know why) between March 12-17! By then I'll probably need them haha!

I was supposed to have my hair cut today, but I've had to cancel, I feel too ill to have my head played with by strangers!

My mum had Ollie last night, so me and DH had a night to ourselves, we watched a couple of films in bed and it was lovely! Although I do miss him when he stays out! :cry: 

Hope everyone else is okay!


----------



## lynne192

i prob shouldn't have but got really bad bloating and my trousers are really hurting me and the trousers i go grow with you lol


----------



## mummymurray74

Buzzymomma said:


> Anyone else had a aching stretching almost burning between their pelvis and hip bones? It won't leave me alone and it's hard to hide from everyone that I'm in such discomfort :wacko:



Yes! Ive had aching on my right side, some stabbing pains but mild, and cramping, all symptoms apparantly of ligament stretching!! Aching in both sides of my uterus too xxxx


----------



## JellyBeann

I've an appointment at EPU on Tuesday at 8:30am as I'm having some horrid pains today!


----------



## Charlee

Hope all goes well, let us know. I had horrid pains before my early scan and she said the pain from uterus stretching can get quite bad, everything was fine. Fingers crossed for you x


----------



## JellyBeann

Charlee said:


> Hope all goes well, let us know. I had horrid pains before my early scan and she said the pain from uterus stretching can get quite bad, everything was fine. Fingers crossed for you x

I'm hoping I was just being a massive wimp lol! I never had stretching pains this bad with my first though! :shrug:


----------



## Elhaym

You know it's funny after we were talking about this yesterday I had a few strong cramps when I got home, had to lie on the sofa! They passed after a few minutes??

This tiredness is kicking my ASS. I slept from 8.30pm last night for almost 12 hours. Got up this morning, had a cup of tea and some cereal, and now 2 hours later I am shattered again and I want to nap on the sofa! It's 10.45 for gods sake! Meant to be going shopping for some new trainers and boots for our holiday today, I'm really going to have to force myself to go. Plus my friend is staying over tonight, I'm going to be a crap host falling asleep by 8pm aren't I? :haha:

How you feeling Jellybeann, how are the cramps today? xx


----------



## JellyBeann

Elhaym said:


> You know it's funny after we were talking about this yesterday I had a few strong cramps when I got home, had to lie on the sofa! They passed after a few minutes??
> 
> This tiredness is kicking my ASS. I slept from 8.30pm last night for almost 12 hours. Got up this morning, had a cup of tea and some cereal, and now 2 hours later I am shattered again and I want to nap on the sofa! It's 10.45 for gods sake! Meant to be going shopping for some new trainers and boots for our holiday today, I'm really going to have to force myself to go. Plus my friend is staying over tonight, I'm going to be a crap host falling asleep by 8pm aren't I? :haha:
> 
> How you feeling Jellybeann, how are the cramps today? xx

When my hubby got home, I let myself fall asleep on the sofa, and when I woke up, they were almost gone! Loads better today, although I am feeling rather ill :sick:


----------



## Elhaym

I just saw you're 6 weeks! Happy pea day! :happydance:

It's definitely kicking in stronger now. Felt so rough when I got home from work yesterday, got straight into PJ's and lay on sofa all night. Felt really sick on bus on way home, going to start taking crackers with me or something so my stomach isn't empty! Glad your pains are better at least x


----------



## JellyBeann

Elhaym said:


> I just saw you're 6 weeks! Happy pea day! :happydance:
> 
> It's definitely kicking in stronger now. Felt so rough when I got home from work yesterday, got straight into PJ's and lay on sofa all night. Felt really sick on bus on way home, going to start taking crackers with me or something so my stomach isn't empty! Glad your pains are better at least x

YEAH! I'M A PEA!! :happydance:

I'm starting to feel sick at the smells of some things (toast today, of all things! :shrug: ) 

So hopefully that's a good sign too!


----------



## Krippy

Hey Ladies! Just found out that I am carrying my first rainbow baby after my angel, RJ, was born sleeping! I am happy, elated, and petrified to join you! 

My full-term due date would be October 1, 2012 but my doctors are not going to let me carry this LO full-term and I will have this wonderful blessing sometime in early or mid September!

Congratulations to all of you on your rainbows!


----------



## Elhaym

Hi Krippy, welcome and huge congrats on your BFP! :)


----------



## JellyBeann

Does this look like a 6w0d bump? When I poke it my finger only goes in about 2cm, then hits hard, so it's not bloat! (or most of it isn't!)


----------



## Krippy

JellyBeann said:


> Does this look like a 6w0d bump? When I poke it my finger only goes in about 2cm, then hits hard, so it's not bloat! (or most of it isn't!)

My bloat in the first tri with RJ was bigger than my bump in the second tri! It is already starting again for me...Hard to hide isn't it! :) And then in the third tri I exploded! LOL!


----------



## JellyBeann

Krippy said:


> JellyBeann said:
> 
> 
> Does this look like a 6w0d bump? When I poke it my finger only goes in about 2cm, then hits hard, so it's not bloat! (or most of it isn't!)
> 
> 
> 
> My bloat in the first tri with RJ was bigger than my bump in the second tri! It is already starting again for me...Hard to hide isn't it! :) And then in the third tri I exploded! LOL!Click to expand...

haha...I do think maybe I'll stay this size for a while, or my other theory is there's 3 in there!


----------



## JellyBeann

Also,no-one knows, I have a family day tomorrow and they are going to tell I know they are lol! We wanted to keep it a secret til 12 weeks!


----------



## lynne192

good bump hun i get like that with bloating but it goes down lol


----------



## JellyBeann

lynne192 said:


> good bump hun i get like that with bloating but it goes down lol

Mine doesn't, it just stays like that lol! I'm hoping to get scanned on Tuesday at EPU so they should be able to tell how far along I am then!


----------



## HLanders

Hey ladies... Is anyone on Lovenox/Clexane?


----------



## lynne192

its stayed at 1-2?


----------



## Buzzymomma

Anyone else approaching the date of the previous mc? Mine was 6 weeks 2 days and I am terrified (is there a word stronger than terrified?!) of 6+2! I hope the day goes quickly... I know this pregnancy is going to go further as I still have my symptoms (disappeared at 6w last time) but I can't help but shake in my boots. :wacko:


----------



## JellyBeann

Buzzymomma said:


> Anyone else approaching the date of the previous mc? Mine was 6 weeks 2 days and I am terrified (is there a word stronger than terrified?!) of 6+2! I hope the day goes quickly... I know this pregnancy is going to go further as I still have my symptoms (disappeared at 6w last time) but I can't help but shake in my boots. :wacko:

I passed 5w0d terrified! I just busied myself and before I knew it, the day was over!


----------



## Ezza BUB1

Buzzymomma said:


> Anyone else approaching the date of the previous mc? Mine was 6 weeks 2 days and I am terrified (is there a word stronger than terrified?!) of 6+2! I hope the day goes quickly... I know this pregnancy is going to go further as I still have my symptoms (disappeared at 6w last time) but I can't help but shake in my boots. :wacko:

 mine is coming up really soon... i misscarried at 9+3 :( im 8+3 today so in a week.. as long as it goes quick i should be fine... im super nervous but i feel really good bout this one ;) i had a massive spew on friday night which wasnt pretty but at least it makes it all feel real haha good luck ladies


----------



## Krippy

Buzzymomma said:


> Anyone else approaching the date of the previous mc? Mine was 6 weeks 2 days and I am terrified (is there a word stronger than terrified?!) of 6+2! I hope the day goes quickly... I know this pregnancy is going to go further as I still have my symptoms (disappeared at 6w last time) but I can't help but shake in my boots. :wacko:

My loss date wasn't until 39 1/2 weeks but I feel for you girls as I am going to be crazy the whole entire pregnancy...on top of the pregnancy hormones.

Before we TTC again my husband and I both wanted to go into this with our eyes wide open...Knowing that whatever happens it absolutely out of our control.

LOL...That is easier said than done right? That is what drives us nuts is the fact that we don't have any control in what happens to our body besides being healthy and active and sending love and positive thoughts to our LO!

I wish you all a Happy and Healthy nine months and I am so excited to be on this journey with all of you! Let's enjoy every minute and every milestone wherever it leads us! :)


----------



## Buzzymomma

It's so dead in here... What's up with that?!

Just wanted to pop in and say I made it through today, the date of previous mc. I'm so pleased... Feel like I can breathe! 

How is everyone feeling?!!


----------



## JellyBeann

I had my early scan today! Baby measured around 6 weeks, so pretty spot on for dates! Got to go back in 2 weeks for another scan just so they'll be able to see more! :D


----------



## lynne192

thats great jellybeann so the bump is not a further on baby :D did they say anything about the size of your stomach?


----------



## JellyBeann

lynne192 said:


> thats great jellybeann so the bump is not a further on baby :D did they say anything about the size of your stomach?

No, they didn't, it was an internal, so they didn't really see my stomach! (It was freezing and I wore layers, so it was hidden!)


----------



## Donna210369

Glad all was well at your scan Jellybean :happydance: i've got mine on Friday and hoping to see a heartbeat.

Lynne 1-2? are you talking about cbdigis. if you are try not to stress about those awful pg tests. they sent me into panic mode unnecessarily

Buzzymomma glad you got through your 'worry date' hope you can relax and enjoy your pg now

Krippy so so sorry for your loss hunni, must have been truly devastating. Congrats on your BFP and yes lets hope we can all enjoy this magical journey together

How are the rest of you lovely ladies? i'm still brown bleeding, still no pain and nausea has settled into my life for the forceable future. laying on the settee all day is all I can do now, but i'm not complaining yet as i'm glad of some symptoms. Roll on friday, this scan cant come quick enough, take care girls xx


----------



## Charlee

Glad things are good Donna, from what I've read, Brown bleeding should never be a worry. After some bad nightmares I've had two days nausea free and really worrying, wish it was monday so I could have my scan, really convinced something is wrong x


----------



## Elhaym

Buzzymomma, I'm quiet as I'm really busy at work now and then feel so tired and crappy when I get home I cant be bothered with the computer, haha. Hope youre ok :)

Hope everyone else is good, great news about the scan Jellybeann! I'm so jealous of all these scans its about another 6 weeks to mine, LOL.

Charlee I hope everything is ok. Good luck for scan hun, and you too Donna :hugs:

Just this week and next week to go of crazy busy work then a week off, yay, and our trip to amsterdam! :)


----------



## lynne192

wasn't me that was still at 1-2 i moved to 3+ the other week :D was in topic with jellbeann :D 

thats good you got dates sorted Jellybeann sorry your not further along that would have been cool but least your still a september mummy :D lol don't blame you layering up lol


----------



## Donna210369

Charlee I completely understand the worry of symptoms coming and going. I'm in the exact same situation today, after a really bad day of nausea two days ago, yesterday I was doing ok and now feel something is wrong. I have taken some chinese remedies my acupuncture Dr gave me for nausea and maybe its just that they're working but my mind is playing awful tricks on me. :cry: roll on friday for my scan. when is yours hunni?

Elyham good that you're feeling so tired after work, great positive sign. Amsterdam how lovely, I went on a hen weekend many years ago, had a blast there:wine:

well i'm awake at 03.30am and cannot get back to sleep. Have my worry head on :cry: I just hope that one way or another we get an answer on Friday because dh is due to go back to work wednesday next week; he works on a ship so I wont see him for a month. If it's bad news I'd like to get it all sorted before he goes back and not face it on my own xx


----------



## Krippy

Donna210369 said:


> Charlee I completely understand the worry of symptoms coming and going. I'm in the exact same situation today, after a really bad day of nausea two days ago, yesterday I was doing ok and now feel something is wrong. I have taken some chinese remedies my acupuncture Dr gave me for nausea and maybe its just that they're working but my mind is playing awful tricks on me. :cry: roll on friday for my scan. when is yours hunni?
> 
> Elyham good that you're feeling so tired after work, great positive sign. Amsterdam how lovely, I went on a hen weekend many years ago, had a blast there:wine:
> 
> well i'm awake at 03.30am and cannot get back to sleep. Have my worry head on :cry: I just hope that one way or another we get an answer on Friday because dh is due to go back to work wednesday next week; he works on a ship so I wont see him for a month. If it's bad news I'd like to get it all sorted before he goes back and not face it on my own xx

They say that symptoms can come and go and that it is normal. I would say don't worry but that is easier said than done right? :)

I have only a little nausea...more like an empty feeling and I am so tired. Otherwise I wake up every morning feeling extremely thankful for this second chance we have been given :cloud9:

Took a picture of my belly today because I promised myself that I would not take any moment of this rainbow for granted. I only have 1 or 2 pictures of me pregnant with RJ...I definitely took being pregnany for granted with him and it will never happen again! I already have my first tri bloat going on and I feel like I am huge! Having a 10 pound baby and then getting pregnant 4 months after equals big belly and showing early I think...I am scared that I will have to wear baggy clothes for the next 2 months just so that I can hide this pregnancy! Lol

How are you all doing?


----------



## Buzzymomma

That's great you're taking pictures. I took pictures every week when I had my daughter, I love looking back at them. 
My belly is getting big too... But this is my fourth pregnancy and they say you're bigger/show sooner with each!


----------



## Donna210369

Feel even more worried at the moment. Not as sick and I know symptoms come and go but i've just got a bad feeling. Have phoned everywhere to try to get in for private scan today and cant get one, so will have to wait for Friday. I know it's not long but it feels like a lifetime to wait. I feel so sad.................


----------



## Krippy

Donna210369 said:


> Feel even more worried at the moment. Not as sick and I know symptoms come and go but i've just got a bad feeling. Have phoned everywhere to try to get in for private scan today and cant get one, so will have to wait for Friday. I know it's not long but it feels like a lifetime to wait. I feel so sad.................

Awwww Donna! So sorry you are feeling this way...Thinking of you! Sending healing and positive vibes your way. Sorry we can`t do anything for you but we are here if you need to vent or just to talk!

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## lynne192

well we had our scan this afternoon and we have a heartbeat we got 2 scan pictures too :D


----------



## Stepmomtobio

Had my first ultrasound at 6 weeks on Monday. Saw the baby and the heartbeat. It was great. But the dr called and they want another in a week. She said he heartbeat was a bit slow at 109. I read online 103-126 is normal at 6 weeks. Worried now! The size was right on though.


----------



## Krippy

So exciting about the scans and HBs! I am hoping to get an appointment next week sometime for our early scan. So happy for all of you. Hearing that little heartbeat must just make your heart melt.


----------



## Donna210369

Krippy thanks for your kind words. Unfortunately i've been bleeding red today and started to get some tummy pains so I know it's just a matter of time :cry:. 

Lynne so pleased for you, wonderful news

Stepmomtobio try not to worry, i'm sure that heartbeat will have picked up loads when you go in next week.

I'm going to leave this forum now ladies as my outcome is going to be a bit too depressing, but I wish you all the very best with your lovely babies, take care and thanks for all your support xx


----------



## lynne192

thanks donna hun :D thanks for your kind words and support :D trying to keep positive and happy but still worried something might happen :(


----------



## lynne192

we never heard heart only seen :(


----------



## Krippy

Wishing you all the best Donna. Sending you nothing but positive and healing thoughts!


----------



## Ezza BUB1

Donna Im do unbelievably sorry for ur loss words cannot describe how hurt I feel for you!! Just know that we are all here for u even if u don't want to say or do anything we will be here watever u need .... Take care of urself and try to keep smiling xxxxx much love


----------



## Donna210369

OK now I know I said I was leaving but........................... I got an urgent scan today as I was crying for 2days, symptoms almost gone and dh goes away for a month on wednesday so wanted to get it all done and dusted before he goes away. Scan showed a tiny little heart beating away. I cant believe it. Dr said it's too early to say that all will be ok but to try and be positive. I must admit I dont feel positive but I am going to hold on to a glimmer of hope that it might be ok. So can I stay a little bit longer? Please............. :flower: xx


----------



## Stepmomtobio

That's goid news Donna! Stay positive, rest as much as possible, and pray! I will be thinking of you and that tiny little peanut fighting hard.


----------



## Krippy

Oh Donna...Do think positive! That LO needs all the positive and sticky vibes that it can handle! Good luck and rest! Keep us updated!


----------



## Ezza BUB1

Donna210369 said:


> OK now I know I said I was leaving but........................... I got an urgent scan today as I was crying for 2days, symptoms almost gone and dh goes away for a month on wednesday so wanted to get it all done and dusted before he goes away. Scan showed a tiny little heart beating away. I cant believe it. Dr said it's too early to say that all will be ok but to try and be positive. I must admit I dont feel positive but I am going to hold on to a glimmer of hope that it might be ok. So can I stay a little bit longer? Please............. :flower: xx

Oh honey that's amazing news I'm so happy for you... Keep calm relax and don't do any crazy stuff keep that lil fighter strong all the best and keep us posted

Glad ur staying yay


----------



## Krippy

I got some sad news today Ladies. My doctor is sure that I will begin to miscarry soon. My hcg was 50 on Monday and has only gone up to 72 today. So he expects that I will miscarry very soon...I am hoping that it happens naturally and as painless as possible. GL to all of you ladies with your rainbows.


----------



## Krippy

The miscarriage has started to happen...I could feel it starting with the back pain that I had at the beginning of labour with RJ. I am bleeding and cramping now and hoping that it is over before the morning. I am thinking that it will happen pretty easily.

The Doctor is pretty sure that is because of my thyroid being out of whack...I am ok just hurts. It will take a while to get my levels back in range so that is when we will be able to try again.


----------



## cwhite

Hi ladies! Can I join you?? I've had two miscarriages and am now pregnant and due September 22nd! Almost hitting 7 weeks and saw baby and heart beat so we've gotten further than other pregnancies! Stepmom- we are right on track together and when we say baby's hb on Tuesday it was 107 and doc was concerned as well. Good luck and hopefully we just have some laid back sticky babies!


----------



## cb1

Hi I'd like to join to. I'm due sept 30th so it's still really early days and I'm worried as hall following 2 mmcs last year. Things don't feel quite right at the moment, I didn't get my bfp until a few days after my period was due - no sure if that means anything, guess I'll find out next week when I have my first appointment at the epu.

Krippy, just want to let you know how sorry I am to hear your news, i remember you from the tww thread about AF being due and having BFN's. Hope it all works out for you soon x


----------



## Donna210369

Oh No Krippy I'm heartbroken for you my love :cry: i'm so so sorry :cry: I really hope it happens as quickly and as painlessly as it can for you and hope you can ttc again very soon. Life is so unfair at times; you' ve been through so much already. I am sending you a massive hug from the bottom of my heart xx


----------



## Donna210369

welcome cwhite and cb1. I hope we manage to stay sane during our 8 months on here. Good luck to you both xx


----------



## cb1

Thanks Donna, and if we can't stay sane at least we can all support each other through the crazy times!

Will be keeping my fingers crossed for you - a heartbeat is a really positive sign, so hold on to that glimmer of hope and keep rested. x


----------



## Buzzymomma

Krippy I'm so sorry for you :(

Ladies I'm freaking out today. My symptoms are almost gone :cry: I don't know what to do :(


----------



## JellyBeann

Buzzymomma said:


> Krippy I'm so sorry for you :(
> 
> Ladies I'm freaking out today. My symptoms are almost gone :cry: I don't know what to do :(

My symptoms went for about 4 days, now I feel rough as a badgers arse! :sick:

I'm sure you and bubs are fine! Symptoms come and go! Some ladies don't have any, at all!


----------



## Buzzymomma

That is true... I am just so worried because this is what happened before my mc!


----------



## cwhite

There are quite a couple of us due the 22nd! My symptoms seem to come and go. Some days I am super tired, some days I can stay up fairly late. Just try to stay positive dear!


----------



## lynne192

i'm due 22nd :D i haven't had a non rough day yet lol


----------



## Donna210369

Buzymomma please try not to worry. my first 2 pg's i was sick all day every day, with my 2 mc's didn't get symptoms at all and with this one my symptoms come and go. Didn't have anything for 2 days and then back with avengence. Just keep calm and i'm sure they'll come hunni xx


----------



## Elhaym

Hi ladies, sorry I haven't been on for a while feel bloody awful and just go to bed when I get home from work! :D

welcome cb1 and cwhite, congrats! :D

Krippy I am so sorry for your loss hun :( :hugs: I am thinking of you, please take care of yourself.

Donna I was so pleased to read your little fighter is hanging on! I hope everything is OK hun :hugs:

Buzzymomma a week or so ago I was freaking too as I'd felt fine for a few days. Now I feel like crap again, LOL. Unless every single symptom goes and never comes back for a couple of weeks, I bet it's fine, but maybe call the doc and see if they can get you in for a scan if you are still worried in a few days? :flower:

Lots of love to you all! x


----------



## JellyBeann

I'M A BLUEBERRY TODAY!! YAY! :happydance: !! 

7 weeks, it's totally flying by!!


----------



## lynne192

:D all sounding very positive hows everyone's weekend going?


----------



## cb1

Hi All

Hope everyone's well, and had a nice relaxing weekend :flower:

Just wondering how everyone's doing and if anyone has scans or appointments booked for this week? I've got my first epau assessment and hopefully scan on Wednesday, and I can't even begin to describe how nervous I am about it!

Keeping my fingers crossed that we all have a good week!

xx


----------



## Ezza BUB1

Hi ladies sorry I haven't been on for a wee bit got home to Aus on we'd been catching up with fam etc ..... Sorting out drs and obgyns etc .... Got my scan tomoz, I'm super nervous yet unbelievably excited ... Tomoro is D day for me it's the day I lost my angel so I'm in 2 minds ... Whilst I'm feeling extremly good bout this bub I'm still super nervous ... So wish me luck ladies 

I hope everyone is doing well much love xxx


----------



## Donna210369

Hey girls,

cb good luck for your EPAU appointment. hope you get your scan hunni. i've got my 3rd scan on monday next week and booking in appointment 2days later. I'm too scared to fill in my booking in app forms as after I filled them out last time, I mc'd and had to cancel my app, was heartbreaking, so am not filling them out until i've had my next scan.

Ezza wishing you lots of glue especially for tomorrow. You'll be glad to go to bed tomorrow night then lovely. try and do something not to strenuous to take your mind of it (if that's possible).

I'm still bleeding, mostly brown but occasional tiny bit of red. loads of symptoms though so hoping that means good news. Really want to go to private scan this week but dh thinks i'm nuts as had one on thursday and got one next monday. I just want to start getting excited about it but cant yet (quite sad really) I'm off to acupuncture today to try and ease my sickness. I've had one session at 4+3 but thinks it's time for another. Hope you all have alovely week. Anyone got anything planned. Are you all working, or stay or at home mums? I'm a nurse, but off sick at the moment, which is a relief as I do 12 hr nights only. right take care ladies, speak soon xx


----------



## cb1

Thanks Donna! Plenty of symptoms sounds positive, but I think in your position I'd be wanting a private scan too, nothing like a bit of reassurance! Good luck for next Monday though if you don't have one before.

I'm a working mum (had a small rant about it on an earlier thread!!) Even though I've got a 20 month old toddler, I do a lot of nights away. I'm working from home today (hence posting on here..) but I'm off up north later for an overnight stay and meeting tomorrow. I must admit juggling work with a toddler is hard enough, but trying to factor morning sickness in as well is tough!


----------



## kasey c

Hi all, hope everyone is well. Haven't been on here lately. I have booked a private scan for tomorrow at midday - really nervous. Just hope everything is well. xx


----------



## lynne192

got everything crossed for you kasey :D xx


----------



## lynne192

anyone out there know any meals that don't smell have very little taste and wont stir up MS? i'm dying here and running on empty because i really finding it a nightmare to eat? anyone?q


----------



## kasey c

lynne192 said:


> got everything crossed for you kasey :D xx

Thanks Lynne will update on here later tomorrow - how it went xx


----------



## lynne192

good can't wait to see pictures :D


----------



## cb1

Kasey - good luck tomorrow! Hope it all goes well x

Lynne - my ms isn't as severe as yours (yet!) so I had soup and salad which I could just about bear the thought of. When I was pg with ds I lived off toast for a while. If your struggling to eat then some people recommend dry crackers, ginger biscuits, or just sipping on energy drinks. Hope you're able to find something that works x


----------



## Elhaym

Lynne I replied in the other thread but just remembered the other day I had a plain toasted bagel and it was nice, filling but not strong tasting, I had a bit of cream cheese on it if you could stomach that too x

Kasey best of luck at the scan I'm crossing everything for you :) x


----------



## lynne192

cb1 said:


> Kasey - good luck tomorrow! Hope it all goes well x
> 
> Lynne - my ms isn't as severe as yours (yet!) so I had soup and salad which I could just about bear the thought of. When I was pg with ds I lived off toast for a while. If your struggling to eat then some people recommend dry crackers, ginger biscuits, or just sipping on energy drinks. Hope you're able to find something that works x

hey hun alot of that stuff is a big nono energy drinks and anything with ginger can cause miscarriage hun so i wont be touching either have neither in the house at the moment i am only able to drink water anyways, and tried dry crackrs but even thats turned on me and toast dry or not is a nono too makes me vomit :cry: i was going through a phase where fruit puree waas alright but not anymore then rusks were alright but again deadly now, cheese was my craving at first but its not nice anymore nothing is enjoyable because it all taste wrong and horrible to eat, but i force feeding myself at the moment but it doesn't stay down i am sooo worried because i am very small and thin so worried i will end up getting ill.




Elhaym said:


> Lynne I replied in the other thread

thanks hun seen taht :D


----------



## cb1

Thanks Lynne, didn't know that about ginger and energy drinks - another couple of things to strike off the shopping list!


----------



## Phoebes

Hi ladies I hope you don't mind me joining you. I'm very new to all this and not even sure how to post anything. I am 6w 6d. I had a scan at the weekend which showed 2 in the same sac. I am almost in double figures for M/C and am terrified. I have a loooooong history of ivf's and other fertility treatments. We did an ivf in nov/dec. I lost it within 2 days. I did not have a period in between and conceived these naturally. I'm in total fear and shock. I am on cyclogest, prednisolone and frgmin injections. Am utterly exhausted and started feeling sick about a week ago. I have another scan booked for this Friday. I cannot wait. But am also terrified. Because of all the drugs I take I do not notice anything is wrong, until I'm scanned. I am desperate to be around those getting positive news after a loss, I need to be reminded that one day it might just happen. It's hard to believe it sometimes isn't it?!! Thanks for reading xx


----------



## lynne192

yeah sadly cb1 :(


----------



## Ezza BUB1

So I'm off to fill my bladder At 8 am this morning for my scan this mornings scan I'm so nervous all at the same tame time wish


----------



## lynne192

best of luck got everything crossed for u x


----------



## cb1

Welcome on board Pheobes, and good luck with the scan on Friday x

Good luck with your scan too Ezza, hope it all goes well x


----------



## Ezza BUB1

Ezza BUB1 said:


> So I'm off to fill my bladder At 8 am this morning for my scan this mornings scan I'm so nervous all at the same tame time wish

OMG i just reread wat i wrote and even i cant understand it hhaha i think the nerves got the better of me hahaha


so all went really well ive got a strong little ticker in there 170 beats per minute and my lil bean looks just like a jelly baby 

here are some pics of our beautiful lil baby I am so in love :baby::baby:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1168[1].jpg
File size: 33.3 KB
Views: 3









IMG_1169[1].jpg
File size: 33.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## kasey c

So glad to hear that your scan went well Ezza :) and your scan photos are lovely :) I have also got my scan today in 2 and a half hours - sooo nervous.


----------



## Donna210369

Yay Ezza, fabulous news :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: you must be soooooo relieved hunni, well done you xxx

kasey best of luck at your scan today lovely. Got all my fingers and toes crossed for you. xx

Welcome Phoebes and congrats on the little twins :happydance::happydance: I know how scared you must be right now but miracles do happen. Wishing you loads of luck at your scan on Friday. Keep us updated. How are you feeling ? xx

cb1 that's hard trying to juggle all that with ms too, i dont know how you do it. I'm off sick at the mo, no way could I go into work feeling like this.

Lynne I know how horrible severe morning sickness is, I had hyperemesis with both my boys and ended up in hospital because I couldn't keep a single thing down, was throwing up over 30 times a day; it was truly awful. i've been put on medication already to try and stop it getting that bad. I would advise you to go and get some medical advice, tell them how bad your ms is. I went to acupuncture as well yesterday for sickness but not sure its working as feel worse today than I have done. 

Hi to everyone else, hope you have a good day. And remember, even though this is one of the toughest times, with all the worry and feeling sooooo sick, it'll all be worth it in the end xxxxxx


----------



## Elhaym

Kasey I'll be thinking of you today, got everything crossed! :)

Ezza gorgeous pics! So cute :D

Phoebes, welcome :hi: wow what a journey you've had, I really hope this is your sticky bean, lots of luck!

AFM I'm 7 weeks today :happydance: feel terrible and wish I was at home but pushing on with work until at least Thurs when I'll have got these jobs out of the way :(


----------



## Ezza BUB1

lynne192 said:


> best of luck got everything crossed for u x

Thanks honey it went brilliantly :)



cb1 said:


> Welcome on board Pheobes, and good luck with the scan on Friday x
> 
> Good luck with your scan too Ezza, hope it all goes well x

Thanks babe went so good can't contain my excitement


----------



## Ezza BUB1

kasey c said:


> So glad to hear that your scan went well Ezza :) and your scan photos are lovely :) I have also got my scan today in 2 and a half hours - sooo nervous.

Omg I was so nervous but it went so good and I'm so excited :) good luck for ur scan pls let us know how it goes and get some pics 



Donna210369 said:


> Yay Ezza, fabulous news :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: you must be soooooo relieved hunni, well done you xxx
> 
> kasey best of luck at your scan today lovely. Got all my fingers and toes crossed for you. xx
> 
> Welcome Phoebes and congrats on the little twins :happydance::happydance: I know how scared you must be right now but miracles do happen. Wishing you loads of luck at your scan on Friday. Keep us updated. How are you feeling ? xx
> 
> cb1 that's hard trying to juggle all that with ms too, i dont know how you do it. I'm off sick at the mo, no way could I go into work feeling like this.
> 
> Lynne I know how horrible severe morning sickness is, I had hyperemesis with both my boys and ended up in hospital because I couldn't keep a single thing down, was throwing up over 30 times a day; it was truly awful. i've been put on medication already to try and stop it getting that bad. I would advise you to go and get some medical advice, tell them how bad your ms is. I went to acupuncture as well yesterday for sickness but not sure its working as feel worse today than I have done.
> 
> Hi to everyone else, hope you have a good day. And remember, even though this is one of the toughest times, with all the worry and feeling sooooo sick, it'll all be worth it in the end xxxxxx

Thanks a million I truly am releived to know there is a strong lil heartbeat in there .... Especially coz today was d day for my mc sooooo releived and excited



Elhaym said:


> Kasey I'll be thinking of you today, got everything crossed! :)
> 
> Ezza gorgeous pics! So cute :D
> 
> Phoebes, welcome :hi: wow what a journey you've had, I really hope this is your sticky bean, lots of luck!
> 
> AFM I'm 7 weeks today :happydance: feel terrible and wish I was at home but pushing on with work until at least Thurs when I'll have got these jobs out of the way :(

Thanks babe looks just like a lil jelly baby I think haha 

Hope everyone else is going good guns, welcome pheobes 2 lil bubs how cool !! 
Loads sticky :dust: to us all xxxx


----------



## lynne192

well i am hone today as can't stop being sick can't keep anything down i am really beyond poorly :( :cry:


----------



## KTJ006

Hi All! I hope you don't mind me jumping in on this thread. I was looking for some advice:

I am around 6 weeks PG - will be 7 on Friday. I had a miscarriage in November, had one regular cycle, then fell pregnant in January. I went to my first doctors visit yesterday which consisted of meeting with a nurse who reviewed my families medical history and asked about my lifestyle. I then went for bloodwork - the bloodwork wasn't to confirm pregnancy, but to ensure I didn't have HIV (guess this is protocol for them). I don't go for a scan until the 23rd. I find all of this odd because 1) they aren't taking more than one round of bloodwork to confirm I'm pregnant AND to confirm my levels are rising 2) they aren't doing anything differently this time around, AFTER I had a miscarriage, than they did with my first pregnancy (ended up with a DD). I recently started spotting yesterday and mentioned this during my nurses visit, and all she said was to keep an eye on it and let them know if it gets worse. Really? I would have expected them to perform a scan just to ensure everything is ok/cervix is closed/detect heartbeat, etc. 

Am I over reacting or expecting too much? I guess I just expected them to monitor me more closely and to of at least had a scan by now. Confused :(


----------



## FloridaGirl21

aww hun :hugs: to you :hugs:

Unfortunately, we're not treated differently unless a) we've had multiple losses (3+) or b) you demand it. I've had 2 losses and my doctor was going to treat me the same as before and I wasn't going to be seen until I was 9+ weeks. I've had to demand blood tests after an early bleed at 4weeks (HCG was going to get done, but I had to demand a Progesterone test to check my levels). I'm on Progesterone meds to help out with my levels because they are low and I had to book my own private scan to make sure babies were okay because my DR didn't want to do one. I've also switched doctor's to a much more compassionate doctor.

If you don't agree with how you're being handled, can you search for another provider to go to? 

:hugs: :hugs: I hope you get some answers


----------



## lynne192

KTJ i have had many losses and they don't offer any extra help to us until i get an actual bleed, if its nhs thats why sadly its just how they work not fair but this just the way it is and they wont help to stop a miscarriage they state there is nothing they can do and wont do anything at all to help a pregnancy i was 17 weeks with my son when i had some labour pains and they said unless i made it to 24weeks they wouldn't help me one bit was horrible in the end luckily i made it to 31w1d before full blown labour hit me


----------



## kasey c

Hi all, The scan went brilliantly today- baby is so wriggly (apparently unusual for its gestational age) and could see its little heart beating away. Got loads of photos and some videos of the baby moving around. It was such a relief to see a nice healthy baby. My dates were perfect and baby dated at 9+3 :) Here are a couple of pictures from the scan :) Many thanks for all the best wishes and messages of good luck for today :) xx
 



Attached Files:







1_21.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 0









1_3.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Elhaym

KTJ006 - welcome and congratulations! Sadly that seems to be the case most of the time - I've had 1 loss and I'm not entitled to any extra scans or any extra care this time. It's sad but they say to have one MC is so common they don't treat it as anything out of the ordinary, which I guess I can understand but it's still annoying. 

However my doctor did say if I had any spotting or bleeding at all to give them a ring and they'd get me in to EPU so I'm surprised they haven't offered a scan - with my last MMC I only had a tiny bit of spotting and that was the only sign there was a problem. I'd say if the spotting continues ring them and say you are concerned and would like an early scan and hopefully they will see sense!


----------



## cb1

Lynne - sorry to hear you're feeling so I'll, have you been to the docs?

Ezza & Kasey so glad to hear both your scans went well! Great pics.

I'm feeling really nervous, I have my first epau appointment tomorrow morning and will probably have a scan. I'm really worried that I didn't get my bfp until a few days after AF was due, so whilst by LMP I'm 6+3, I may have ovulated late and really be more like 5+3. my concern is that they may be expecting to see a heartbeat, and the last thing I want tomorrow is that awful moment when the sonographer goes quiet and then says the measurements are behind where they should be and they can't detect a heartbeat... Too many bad memories :cry:

Sorry if I'm rambling, just feeling very apprehensive tonight


----------



## lynne192

no waiting list to see doc is 14days at the moment lol think might call tomorrow though


----------



## Ezza BUB1

KTJ006 said:


> Hi All! I hope you don't mind me jumping in on this thread. I was looking for some advice:
> 
> I am around 6 weeks PG - will be 7 on Friday. I had a miscarriage in November, had one regular cycle, then fell pregnant in January. I went to my first doctors visit yesterday which consisted of meeting with a nurse who reviewed my families medical history and asked about my lifestyle. I then went for bloodwork - the bloodwork wasn't to confirm pregnancy, but to ensure I didn't have HIV (guess this is protocol for them). I don't go for a scan until the 23rd. I find all of this odd because 1) they aren't taking more than one round of bloodwork to confirm I'm pregnant AND to confirm my levels are rising 2) they aren't doing anything differently this time around, AFTER I had a miscarriage, than they did with my first pregnancy (ended up with a DD). I recently started spotting yesterday and mentioned this during my nurses visit, and all she said was to keep an eye on it and let them know if it gets worse. Really? I would have expected them to perform a scan just to ensure everything is ok/cervix is closed/detect heartbeat, etc.
> 
> Am I over reacting or expecting too much? I guess I just expected them to monitor me more closely and to of at least had a scan by now. Confused :(

Babe with my mc they told me that i would be able to have early scans as soon as i found out i was pregnant, when i called them to organise it they said that they just say this to make us feel better at the time of MC. Heartless i know made me so mad but they will only do anything if you are haveing bleeding or bad pains. just tell them you are and that you are extremly concerned and they may allow it. alternativly get a private scan, for £100 or less i think thats nothing for peace of mind. 

I had my scan at 9weeks but only coz i came back to Australia, you have to pay here anyways but i didnt WOOT TOOT!! each dr is different so just be persistent and you should be fine, also just relax and enjoy your journey eahc day at a time ... i have changed my thought process this time round and although im still nervous i am just taking it easy and being much more relaxed and positive thinking and i am feeling great this time round 

all the best though babe i hope everything goes well for all of us!!

Kasey your lil bean looks beautiful!!! i am so glad everything went well for you babe thats great news


----------



## cb1

Hi All

Well I had my first EPAU appointment today, along with a scan (which I had been dreading!) Initially they could only see a small sac, so did an internal which showed the sac and yolk, which date me around 5 weeks rather than 6 +3 which is where my LMP would put me. It makes sense, as I didn't get my BFP until a few days after AF was due. I have a follow up in 2 weeks when I should be 7 weeks, so fingers crossed there's some progress! 

Anyway this will put my due date in October (was 30th Sept by LMP) so I'm going to introduce myself to that thread now.

Wishing you all a happy and healthy pregnancy :flower:


----------



## KTJ006

Thanks everyone. It's amazing how it seems as if doctors are just so used to this stuff and don't treat you any differently. I ended up calling my doctors back and asked them to take the bloodwork I had done and test my levels with it. This way I can at least tell if I'm in the appropriate 'range.' One of the nurses is going to call me back hopefully today with the results, then we'll decide the next steps. I guess I just need to learn to demand more things if something seems fishy. Still amazes me how you're not monitored more closely after a miscarriage.


----------



## lynne192

cb1 u should stay hun :D


----------



## lynne192

KTJ you are if you have had a series of miscarriages/losses or an ectopic u only need to have one ectopic for them to offer you alot more help x


----------



## JellyBeann

I dreamt it was twin boys last night!


----------



## lynne192

nice lol it is just one your having right jellybeann?


----------



## Donna210369

cb you should definitely stay with us too!!

Lynee how you feeling today?

Hi everyone else, how you all doing?

I had a panic yesterday afternoon as nausea went and as usually soooooo sick in pg, I got really worried. So went for private scan and saw baby with lovely strong heartbeat. Still feel ok today and am putting it down to the antisickness tablets i'm on. I cannot believe they're working that well. Oh well I shouldn't knock it, just be very grateful. Have still got my fingers crossed though as still dont feel confident but Dr was reassured and i'm to go back in 10 days or so for another scan. Have a nice day ladies xx


----------



## cb1

You ladies have been wonderful, so I might just keep a foot in both camps - my due date is still officially 30th Sept until I have a proper dating scan after all! :haha:

Donna, so glad you had a scan and everything's still looking good - what a relief for you! It sounds like you doctor is taking care of you which is what we all need right now.

How everyone else? I'm really tired today, I'm working from home and just had a 2 hour nap :sleep: in fact I'm still in bed typing this on the iPad, I should really get up and log on to at least look like I'm making an effort!

xx


----------



## KTJ006

OoOh I love working from home! Nothing like working in your PJs under the covers. And YAY for a 2 hour nap. I could really use one right now.

I'm still waiting on bloodwork results. If they don't call me by 4pm I will give them a ring. Maybe no news is good news, right?


----------



## sue2012

Hi congrats to both of you i had mmc Jan 12th waiting for my first proper cycle before we start trying I' m so scared. how soon after your mc did you start trying ? 
Congratulations again


----------



## n2u1977

sue2012 said:


> Hi congrats to both of you i had mmc Jan 12th waiting for my first proper cycle before we start trying I' m so scared. how soon after your mc did you start trying ?
> Congratulations again

Hi Sue,

I had a miscarriage in August 2011. It was a situation where I realized I was pregnant because I was having a miscarriage (if that makes sense). I didn't have a D&C and we started TTC after 2 cycles (doc's recommendation). We didn't fall pregnant until January 2012. I'm currently 7 weeks 2 days. I've had 3 ultrasounds so far and all is well with the exception of a low implantation. Don't give up and everything will be fine!


----------



## cb1

KTJ006 said:


> OoOh I love working from home! Nothing like working in your PJs under the covers. And YAY for a 2 hour nap. I could really use one right now.
> 
> I'm still waiting on bloodwork results. If they don't call me by 4pm I will give them a ring. Maybe no news is good news, right?

Did you get your results yet? Hope it's good news :flower:


----------



## lynne192

i am dying again today i haven't slept right in days, my OH isn't talking to me i had two meetings yesterday both of which floored me and now i am hosting an event all day today. its my OH's birthday tomorrow and i am on a mega downer so angry that for a split second i thought about walking out on him but i don't really feel that way i am just beyond angry and tired, i would rather have the day in bed but not going to happen and until this crap clears with OH and me i doubt i will settle :cry:


----------



## cb1

:hugs: Lynne, sorry to hear you're feeling so down. Hopefully the weekend will give you time for some rest. Hope you sort out whatever the issue is with your oh xx


----------



## lynne192

thanks CB1 its just stupid crap. he always gets like this around his birthday :( its tomorrow and i really can not be bothered making the effort i just feel too sicky and drained. i feel as if he's just wanting to get away all this from a f-ing washing machine breaking


----------



## cb1

Hi Lynne, thought I'd check in and see how you're doing today? Hope OH isn't in too much of a grump now his birthday is finally here! hope you have a nice relaxing weekend, it sounds like you need one x


----------



## Elhaym

Hello, how is everyone doing? Quick update from me - got an emergency scan booked at EPU on Monday afternoon due to some light brown discharge this morning - my symptoms also seem to have lessened a bit. Trying to stay positive but of course you just think the worst don't you, being PAL and all. Oh well am trying to relax for now as stressing won't help - though going away on Tuesday and have done no packing or preparation at all, haha xx


----------



## Buzzymomma

Hope all is well hun :hugs:

I feel like I've gotten over a little hump by getting to 8 weeks. Hooray!


----------



## KTJ006

cb1 said:


> KTJ006 said:
> 
> 
> OoOh I love working from home! Nothing like working in your PJs under the covers. And YAY for a 2 hour nap. I could really use one right now.
> 
> I'm still waiting on bloodwork results. If they don't call me by 4pm I will give them a ring. Maybe no news is good news, right?
> 
> Did you get your results yet? Hope it's good news :flower:Click to expand...

All is well so far...levels are in line to where they need to be. Thanks for checking in! Have been exhausted and very nauseous all the time...that's a good sign but it's tough! How are you *cb*?


----------



## lynne192

me and my man made up thankfully :D got my scan tomorrow at noon :D


----------



## KTJ006

Blaaaah. Any tips for CONSTANT nausea?? This is horrible! With my first one, I only had it at night, which was great because I would just go to bed. Now it's CONSTANT and does not ease up. I've been sucking on peppermint candies which somewhat help. Been keeping my tummy filled but that doesn't seem to help either. I keep telling myself the sicker I feel the healthier our little bean is! This is rough...


----------



## KTJ006

lynne192 said:


> me and my man made up thankfully :D got my scan tomorrow at noon :D

Good luck on your scan tomorrow!! Is this your first one?


----------



## KTJ006

Elhaym said:


> Hello, how is everyone doing? Quick update from me - got an emergency scan booked at EPU on Monday afternoon due to some light brown discharge this morning - my symptoms also seem to have lessened a bit. Trying to stay positive but of course you just think the worst don't you, being PAL and all. Oh well am trying to relax for now as stressing won't help - though going away on Tuesday and have done no packing or preparation at all, haha xx

Good luck with your scan today *Ellhaym*! I was always told that anything that is brown is ok...means it's old blood. Bright red blood is a cause of concern. FXd for you!


----------



## Elhaym

Scan went great, baby measured bang on for my dates (7w6d) and heartbeat seen :cloud9: I am so relieved, I really did fear the worst and was steeling myself for her telling me there was no heartbeat. 

Lynne best of luck hun :hugs:

KTJ I think I'm lucky that mine isn't too bad, I can usually stop it getting too bad by eating little and often - it's miserable but as long as you are not vomiting constantly, baby will be OK. Things I've heard of people say helped them are ice lollies and sour sweets. Other than that I suppose you just have to ride it out, which sucks! xx


----------



## cb1

Congrats Elhaym! It must be such a relief to see the heartbeat.

Lynne, glad you and your man made up, and good luck with your scan tomorrow - will be checking in to get the results!

KTJ, glad to hear your bloodwork's good, although not so good about the nausea - hope it eases soon. 

I hope everyone else is doing well - are there anymore scans or appointments booked for this week?

I feel like I'm in a bit of limbo at the moment, waiting for our scan on the 22nd. I'm almost trying to forget I'm pregnant, so I don't worry about it too much, but can't keep my mind off it for long. Oh well, what will be will be...

On a happier note, has anyone got anything special planned for tomorrow to mark valentines? My OH is away for the night with work (boo) so I'm planning a lovely dinner with my little monkey instead!


----------



## Elhaym

I'm off to Amsterdam with OH for 3 nights :D it was originally booked as a getaway for us after our last baby's due date in January, and now we are taking this bean with us, haha :D It's my half term this week so it's a happy coincidence that we are going on valentine's day as that's when the dates happened to fall! Setting off at 6am tomorrow and still packing! 

Dinner sounds lovely, what are you making? x


----------



## lynne192

thanks all for your kind thoughts i am glad we made up too worried about the scan but mostly still feeling like utter crap so no real time to think about tomorrow lol i feel really light headed and dizzy, still mega sickly and hard to get much into me but i have and although haven't eaten much in feb i have gained 7lb :D so must be doing something right? i have found i can some what stomach ice lollies so eaten some of them at the moment :D i am needing to go for a bath then crash not able to make it much past 8pm these days lol


----------



## Elhaym

Sorry you're feeling crap lynne but remember all these symptoms are a good sigh you have a strong healthy baby in there :D hope it's not too long before you're feeling normal again! x


----------



## lynne192

yip know that hun hence why i am trying not to cry bitch or moan about it lol


----------



## kasey c

Good luck for your scan today Lynne - sure all will be well. xx


----------



## Donna210369

ladies sorry i have been very quiet. I've got hyperemesis (severe morning sickness) again and am struggling. I'll catch up with all when I can.. Hope your scan goes well lynne. love to everyone xx


----------



## lynne192

thanks all here is todays scan picture:
https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh156/scottishmind/IMG_3142.jpg

baby measuring between 8weeks 3days and 4days so thats good almost bang on date, baby had very strong heartbeat again today and def getting bigger, he/she was all curled up sleeping the nurse said lol :D but baby crown to rump is 18mm now which is very good for the gestation, everything was looking great and we got 4 pictures :D offically discharged from the infertility clinic now so thats good news too. was lovely st valetine's present, i am still riddled with sickness and not sleeping because of it and needing to pee and my BP is mega low because i can't eat but some how i have gained 7lb since i got pregnant so must be doing something i dunno lol anyways thats my update for today got day off tomorrow as i am in dyer need of it and DS has been very poorly too so not a good combo :( me and OH bought pair of booties today white ones saying "50% mummy and 50% daddy" :D


----------



## Donna210369

Great news Lynne. well done xx


----------



## cb1

Fantastic Lynne, what a great valentines day present! Glad to hear you have a day off too, it sounds like you need it.

Donna, great to hear from you again, although not good that you've been so ill. Hope the morning sickness subsides to a more manageble level soon x


----------



## lynne192

thanks all :D we are very happy but still taking it a day at a time.


----------



## KTJ006

Great news, Lynne! You guys must be so relieved! And what wonderful news on Valentines Day! I can only hope my scan goes as good as yours!!


----------



## lynne192

it was great news on st valetine's day def the best present every!!! but we're still taking it one day at a time don't want to get ahead of ourselves incase something happens 

sadly my DS is very unwell at the moment and might have to go to the hospital tonight really ssoooo tired so its going to be hell all around. :(


----------



## cb1

Where are all the September ladies? I've been off-line for a few days with wireless issues, and thought there would be loads to catch up on! Anyway I hope you're all well, and Lynne I hope your son is better xx

Anyway Ladies, I had my scan today - saw the heartbeat and was measured as 7 weeks 2 days! They want me back in 2 weeks for a follow up scan, and have prescribed my some progesterone which I'll hopefully pick up from the doctor later. I feel positive, but I know we're not out of the woods yet, as with our last pg we saw a heartbeat at 7 weeks, but still lost it at 9+3...


----------



## Elhaym

Ha, I think we are all feeling s bit rubbish at the moment :haha: 

Cb so glad your scan went well, crossing fingers all is ok at the next one :)

Just had my first midwife appointment - she couldn't get through to the scan dept to book my 12 week, so ive got to spend the afternoon trying to get through! Hopefully ill have a date by the end of the day x


----------



## lynne192

hey cb1 nice to see you around how are you? what have you been up2?

my DS is really doing much better sadly i am not :( DS went to live with his great grandmother as i was rushed into hospital on friday morning with suspected menigitis or bleed on the brain had a CT scan and lumbar puncture so alot been going on, with those two things the baby was put at risk so we're back under high risk and getting scan tomorrow i had bloods on monday at the EPU and then got anti-d on tuesday so thats one thing done. i am now 9w4d so we're getting there just hard the whole lot of it but taking it a day at a time. but we'll get there. 

will hopefully be able to share my scan with you tomorrow its at 9:45 so early one lol 

sooo glad your scan went well and really hope the progestrone helps i really do and i really hope this baby is a real sticky one, its good that you got some good news at the scan but know that doesn't stop you worrying in the slightest my thoughts are with you.... i know you will be fine though hun :D xxx


----------



## cb1

OMG Lynne, I almost don't know what to say, you really have been through it recently! How are you now? I really hope you have some better luck soon. Good luck with tomorrow's scan, can't wait to see the pictures of your beautiful healthy little beanie tomorrow xx


----------



## lynne192

thanks hun i just have no luck lol have you got a picture from your scan hun would love to see little one :D


----------



## Elhaym

really hope scan goes well Lynne, I'm sure it will this is your forever baby :hugs:

Ugh I am going INSANE I think. Stupid fall out with OH and been crying for like an hour. Hormones probably playing a role! Though I need him to understand I want to be happy about everything and start planning and be all positive, but I can't, not till we pass that 12 week scan, I just can't. I want to tell the world how happy and proud I am and if I could I'd do it right now. Sorry if this makes no sense, I'm just venting xx


----------



## lynne192

thanks hun sorry not talked to you much recently 

i am soo sorry you and your OH had a fight :hugs: hope things get sorted out soon men are asses lol my OH keeps being an ass but he's usually a really great guy so i give him leeway lol :D sorry to hear you have been crying and what you are saying is soo true for most if not all of us here :( here if you need anything at all :( :hugs: xx


----------



## Elhaym

It's OK I'm on and off myself depending on how I feel :hugs: sat here with pringles so feeling OK :haha: OH is making pancakes for tea as he was out yesterday so we moved pancake day to today. 

I'll be OK just these few weeks are hard, one problem at the moment is I'm struggling with work. I really wish I didn't have to be there, really want to not go back after maternity leave and find something else but worried I won't be able to and don't want to end up with no job, and OH is being crap with money and I'm trying to make him understand he needs to sort it out - I'm hoping once we get to 12 week and he sees a real kicking baby it'll make him realise and give him a kick up the arse. It'll all be OK I know, crazy hormones don't help do they? Thanks hun :hugs: at least I know you girls will always understand!


----------



## lynne192

awww glad your feeling a bit better pringles sound good :D which ones? glad he's making pancakes we had ones yesterday and i made more today lol :D used to be a huge pancake person but not so much these days 

awww sorry to hear things are hard at work at the moment i am back next week after being ill and i have soo much studying and work to catch up with no idea how i am going to catch up on it but guess just got get there ah? sorry to hear that leaving your job is not a choice hopefully it picks up and that maybe it will be better when you go back after baby? still a good bit away... how come OH being crap with money? me and OH usually share our money so we never really think about it any other way :'( hope things look up soon and sure baby will kick his ass, my OH has already picked out crib and pram etc lol mad man that he is lol :D he's ready to blow his savings on everything i keep stopping him we're both saving for a the baby and baby already has its own bank lol 

hormones do not help in the slightest i am a crazy bat lady at the moment my OH keeps asking if Lynne is still in there and sometimes i wonder lol we're all still here for you :D


----------



## cb1

I do have a scan pic, but it's at home - I'm away with work tonight. I'll post it up when I'm back home.

Elhaym, sorry to hear you had a fight with your oh. I had a fight with my boss earlier - I ended up in tears on the phone after he said I was becoming unreliable when I cancelled a meeting after being given my next scan dates. I was a home at the time and dh took the phone off me and told him how appalled he was at his attitude, and that he needs to give me a break!! I have never cried on the phone to a manager before - I can only put it down to hormones, and the fact my boss is an arse!!

Maybe I also need some pringle therapy :haha:


----------



## lynne192

sounds like a plan all around :d


----------



## cb1

Any update on your scan lynne? Really hope it went well! 

I've taken a pic of my scan, but don't know how to upload it, I'm using an iPad so any suggestions welcome!

Hope everyone else is doing well xx


----------



## lynne192

Hey all, sorry this is late i thought i had actually posted but well must be losing my mind lol we had our scan yesterday morning, tired as hell and went for a sleep after we got home, suffering from morning sickness again :( anyways long story short

scan yesterday went well, the midwife found baby right away didn't even have to look :D the baby was moving its little arm/hand around looked like it was waving and then put its hand near its mouth area was just soooooooo cute :D baby was moving around alot trying to get comfortable or just being little wriggle lol :D anyways all looks pretty good baby did measure 2 days behind my date but said i shouldn't worry about that too much so thats good news only 2 weeks yesterday till i have my booking in appointment and 12week scan so thats not too long to wait before seeing baby again he/she seems to be doing pretty well not counting our chickens but for today baby is doing fantastic 

wanted to share some pictures with you all xxx

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh156/scottishmind/potential%20McPherson/th_IMG_3191.jpg https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh156/scottishmind/potential%20McPherson/th_IMG_3192.jpg 
https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh156/scottishmind/potential%20McPherson/th_IMG_31872.jpg

also i upload my pictures to photobucket then use links unsure if thats possible on ipad


----------



## Buzzymomma

Hey ladies... This thread has been slow, we must all be feeling awful lately :haha:

Nice scan lynne!

I've got a scan in 3 hours and 20 minutes :haha: I'm so nervous!


----------



## lynne192

thanks hun :D 


i am beyond livid my mum and her big fat mouth told my grandmother i am pregnant after i told her not to tell anyone and my gran told everyone including my brother i hate and my auntie who me and my partner would rather see in a grave and they out of spit told my dad who is angry now that he heard it 2nd hand never told him right away because my dad's step son just had a baby so didn't want to steal his thunder when pregnancy wasn't set in stone i am beyond angry now and want to disown the whole lot of them. and to top it all off they are blaming me this way is out of hand because of a stupid comment on facebook about my allergries :cry:


----------



## Ezza BUB1

Omg Lynne firstly your scan pics are wonderful so so cute!! Congrats!!!

Secondly wat on earth is wrong with your fam .... I mean silly mother should know better and gran well she is just naughty but everyone else really should be happy for you no matter wat!! It's so wrong that people tell on ur behalf web it's your exciting news to share!! Not anyone else's at all.... This is nowhere near the same but SIL told my hairdresser who is one of her close friends due to a comment I made on Facebook (wasn't even bout pregnancy, ppl just assume) anyways web I made an app for my hair she was like Congrats .... I didn't know wat to say so just went with it ... My hubby confronted her bout it and she was just like ... It's not like she is in ur close circle or anything.... I was mortified it doesn't matter how u know someone it's just ur news to share .... You have every right to be angry

On a happy note I'm finally at 12 weeks yay got my scan on 5th march so can't wait as once I've had it im officially announcing!! Yipppeee

Good luck buzzy mama for ur scan hope it goes well 

How is everyone else doing?? Hoping very good 
Xxx


----------



## lynne192

thanks hun for your support been crying my heart out feel like i am 15 again not in my 20's i don't even live close to my family and most of them i either hate or just haven't seen for months, i told the people i wanted to but was scared to make it public because of our losses everything is all hateful and angry now which is not the way i want to remember my pregnancy whole thing is an utter mess, i have been very ill recently and this sort of thing is not helping at all.... just ruins it all for me 

huge congrats on getting to 12weeks i am soo jealous i am counting the days down now, i am 10weeks in 51mins feel like ages till 12weeks but be glad to get to that milestone.


----------



## Donna210369

hey ladies, sorry not been on here much. am still suffering with hyperemesis. Feel very down in the dumps. Dh still away, hopefully home a week on wednesday. Lynne and Cb1 great news about your scans. I was on progesterone cb1 until 9 weeks, dont think i needed it but was given it as a precaution due to history of mc's. Buzzymomma how did your scan go hun? Elyham did you manage to get your 12wk scan appointment? Hope you and oh sorted things out. Ezza congrats on getting to 12weeks, we're all so jealous!!! KT how you doing hun? Sorry if i've missed anyone, too tired to go back through all the posts now, my tablets make me sleepy. take care ladies, enjoy your weekend. 9+4 xx


----------



## Elhaym

Yup got my appointment on 13th March :D

So sorry you're still suffering with hyperemesis - I really hope it's not for too much longer :hugs:


----------



## lynne192

thanks :D


----------



## Buzzymomma

Donna I hope you feel better soon! 
My scan went amazing! Little baby was measuring right on track and hb was 165! Here's a pic:
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v252/xXbLueyXx/4e39461d.jpg


----------



## lynne192

great scan picture buzzymomma :D


----------



## lynne192

i am feeling beyond sorry for myself i feel toooo sick to eat but feeling sick because i am hungry :cry: wish there was something food like i can eat without feeling sooo illl :( tried everything nothing makes me feel even slightly better.


----------



## Ezza BUB1

Yay buzzymama so exciting I bet ur proud as punch!!

Lynne try ICECREAM or icy poles (think u guys call them Lollys) maybe that might help always helps me plus I live them haha hope u feel betterxx


----------



## lynne192

it was working but no longer is just forcefeed myself there because i keep gagging when i am eating :'( trying to just sip water and pineapple juice as its only two things i can keep down :cry:


----------



## Ezza BUB1

I've been gagging quite a lately too it's nasty but I'm managing some food thankfully just keep trying abd hopefully it will pass xx


----------



## lynne192

i've just been closing my eyes and throwing it down my throat which is not nice feeling :cry:

OH keeps moaning at me for not eating healthily :cry:


----------



## Ezza BUB1

So does mine ... All I want is ICECREAM chocolate or mcdonalds I can't help it .... Everything else stinks or I just gag it's not pretty and they will never understand so just do wat u can babe any food is better than none xxx

Omg I'm so excited for a mate who just found out she is preggas after a mc also yay how cool


----------



## lynne192

i am not allowed mcdonalds lol its got cancer causing sweeteners in the food along with many other things like hormones and such so its a nono OH is being very strict

also got a huge nono list myself


----------



## MrsMcD123

I know I haven't posted here much, but I just need to vent! My 12 week appointment is in an hour and 15 minutes and I'm so ridiculously scared to death :( I have no idea if I'll be getting an ultrasound or what, but I'm just so scared of another MMC. I've had two and I just don't know how I could possibly handle another.. Things seem to be going okay but you never know in the case of a MMC. I just want to scream and cry and I want this appointment to be over and done with. I've been having a miserable first trimester but the worst of it all has definitely been this worry.


----------



## cb1

Mrsmcd - hope your appointment went well x

How's everyone else?

Im scared to death at the moment as I've eaten something that's given me really bad diarrhoea, not once but twice I the past 2 days. It was a tub of hargen dazs, I had some on Monday night and was woken up with it in the night, then last night dh & I finished the tub and within 2 hours we were fighting for the bathroom so I know it was definitely that. A few days before my last mc I was off work for a couple of days with sickness and diarrhoea which I think was food related, and I've always wondered if that was a contributing factor. I don't know if I should contact the epu, or wait until my scan next week - any thoughts?


----------



## Ezza BUB1

Cb1 I had the most horrible stomach pains last night after eating ICECREAM.... I was on and off the loo so much then it finally came out and I feel much better ... I too was worried but I think it's all in our head ... Any lil thing that isn't normal will freak us out .... I would call if ur worried but don't ve to scared babe I'm sure ur fine xxx
Mrsmcd I hope ur appointment went well 

I have my 12 weeks scan tomoro I'm so excited yet a lil nervous but feeling really good about it yay


----------



## cb1

Thanks Ezza. I calked the epu and they suggested drinking isotonic drinks and taking it easy today. I've decided though that ice cream is fully OFF the menu for the foreseeable future.

Good luck with your scan tomorrow - can't wait to see the pics xx


----------



## lynne192

oh no cb1 thats awful hun i haven't been to the toilet in weeks lol i hope you feel better soon remember that alot of stomach bugs are going around. could be that and ice cream can cause it if its not stored right but really shouldn't cause it because its pasturized. hope you do feel better though, had stuff like that with pregnanc with james but i was 17weeks. x :(

best of luck everyone going for a scan soon xx


----------



## KTJ006

MrsMc: Hope your scan went well. Update us when you can!

Cb: Sorry you are feeling crappy...hopefully it's passed now. Fizzy drinks always help me.

Lynne & Ezza: love the scan pics! 

Had my first scan last week. All went well. Due date is 9/30. Feeling hoooorrrrrrrrible now with nausea ALL THE TIME. Doctor prescribed me some medicine but it's not working, so I quit taking it. I really hope this goes away when I hit the 12-14 week mark - I can't live with this the whole time! The good thing is all this feeling crummy means baby is growing!


----------



## lynne192

thanks :D


----------



## Ezza BUB1

Ok ok all done now had a spew of all my liquid on the way to hospital but all good ..... Been pushed back to 19th sept now baby isn't big enough to even do the nuchal scan testing but I gotta go back again now in 2 weeks for another one so I'm excited bout that but wanted to stay early dates but all in all bub hb was 165beats per min and measured at 4.8cm 

Really really awake coz was moving all over the p lace even turned right over ..... Omg soooooo freaking cute will upload a pic soon but they aren't very clear super dark bit she told me to take a USB next time and I'll get them all yay


----------



## Donna210369

hey ladies, sorry not been on for a while. How's everyone? Cb sorry you got poorly. I have been really constipated and dont go for days, prob about 5-7, then get diarrhoea, then dont go again for days. hope you're all better hun. buzzymomma loved your scan photo and Ezza great that bubs is well and you'll get another look in a couple of weeks. Mrsmcd how did your appointment go lovely? hope all is well. Lynne how's your sickness now, still voming like no tomorrow? I've been feeling loads better, last 3 days i've really improved. wasn't sick at all yesterday and so stopped my meds. was sick this morning but think i'm so used to it, any little thing can set me off! was really worried about sickness easing, thought it was a bad sign but must remember every pg is different and although i had it till 18wks with last ds it did ease around 10wks with first ds so maybe i'm jsut lucky this time around. anyway cant get a private scan till next week so will just have to sit tight. anyway am sure i can feel small movements going on down yonder so that's quite reassuring (as long as its not all in my head) By the way can anyone help me with my ticker. I copied and pasted the code from lilypie but its not come out right, thanks ladies xxxx 10+2


----------



## Donna210369

sorry KT glad your scan went well hun and sorry you're feeling so sick too. it does get easier. second tri is just around the corner so hopefully we'll start getting into less worrying sicky time xxx


----------



## Ezza BUB1

Hey honey glad ur sickness is easing somewat!! I'm pretty sure with ur ticker u have to copy and paste the URL that is used for forums if that one doesn't work try them other obe see how u go I just try a few till I get it right haha take care babe xxx


----------



## Elhaym

Donna - The code you want is the 'bbcode', it looks like you've copied the html code. I'm glad you're finally feeling better! We're at the same stage and I'm feeling the sickness and general yuckiness fading too :)


----------



## KTJ006

Yay for everyone feeling crappy!! I think this is the only time where that's a good thing!!


----------



## lynne192

i am dying today not doing too good working non-stop college exams reports and work alll kicking my ass lol


----------



## Donna210369

Yay i've got a ticker. Thanks girls!!!! xx

well i've had a really good day today. managed to get out the house and go for a glass of water in a cafe with some friends. Felt so good to be out. then went to shop and got some shopping. feel a bit rough now but was so nice to feel human again. hope you all have a lovely weekend. Doing anything nice? we're not, but am looking forward to dh coming home on tuesday. He's been away for a month so am sooooo excited to be seeing him soon xx


----------



## KTJ006

I am stressed ladies! I was just given a new position in my job. The previous girl left, and instead of hiring someone new they decided to move me because "I was the only one qualified for it." Blah blah blah. There has been so much turnover in this position. I'm not looking forward to it at all, because it's going to be a hell of a lot of work (and I don't even get a raise for it!). I will have a new boss. How big of a shock will she be in when she finds out I'm preggo!! Not sure if this puts me in the best light...


----------



## lynne192

I am at a conference this weekend and its actually kicking my ass sitting here at half ten in my room as everyone else is off partying and getting drunk i have decided its bath and night in bed with laptop and tv for me lol :D

good thing is its a 4star hotel that i didn't need to pay for, good food, good internet, good bathroom/bath, comfortable bed and such more. all for free so sounds like fun to me compared to night in sleepless with james :D lol also brough my doppler with me to listen to baby :D


----------



## lynne192

wanted to share this:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PFzMlzDW6Ag&feature=youtu.be

baby's heartrate has been sitting at 173bpm for days now :D seems like happy little thing :D we're 11weeks today and baby is now apparently the size of a lime :D


----------



## Ezza BUB1

Donna210369 said:


> Yay i've got a ticker. Thanks girls!!!! xx
> 
> well i've had a really good day today. managed to get out the house and go for a glass of water in a cafe with some friends. Felt so good to be out. then went to shop and got some shopping. feel a bit rough now but was so nice to feel human again. hope you all have a lovely weekend. Doing anything nice? we're not, but am looking forward to dh coming home on tuesday. He's been away for a month so am sooooo excited to be seeing him soon xx

Yay for ticket and glad ur doing really well babe enjoy hubby being home yay



KTJ006 said:


> I am stressed ladies! I was just given a new position in my job. The previous girl left, and instead of hiring someone new they decided to move me because "I was the only one qualified for it." Blah blah blah. There has been so much turnover in this position. I'm not looking forward to it at all, because it's going to be a hell of a lot of work (and I don't even get a raise for it!). I will have a new boss. How big of a shock will she be in when she finds out I'm preggo!! Not sure if this puts me in the best light...

 I hope so bad this all works out for u and u don't get stressed that's tge last thing u need.... Take it easy and look after urself but u are woman hear u roar so I reckon ull be just fine xc



lynne192 said:


> I am at a conference this weekend and its actually kicking my ass sitting here at half ten in my room as everyone else is off partying and getting drunk i have decided its bath and night in bed with laptop and tv for me lol :D
> 
> good thing is its a 4star hotel that i didn't need to pay for, good food, good internet, good bathroom/bath, comfortable bed and such more. all for free so sounds like fun to me compared to night in sleepless with james :D lol also brough my doppler with me to listen to baby :D




lynne192 said:


> wanted to share this:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PFzMlzDW6Ag&feature=youtu.be
> 
> baby's heartrate has been sitting at 173bpm for days now :D seems like happy little thing :D we're 11weeks today and baby is now apparently the size of a lime :D

Lynn enjoy ur time away and relax I can't hear bubs heartbeat as my sound is screwed at the moment but how lovely enjoy listening I think I'm going to invest in a Doppler too so I can sit and enjoy xxx


----------



## Ezza BUB1

So today we move and it's gonna be good coz don't have much to do at this stage just turn up for now so that's good

I've been thinking a bit about my dates now that they have changed once again and it's got me a lil worried that maybe my baby isn't growing properly..... I'm trying not to think about it but seriously I know wen my last witch was and I got positive opk's for wen I apparently ovulated in mid dec and I got my bfp on 31st dec and 1st jan which put me at 4weeks then .... If I conceived any later than that I wouldn't have got my bfp so early coz I'm now pushedback nearly 2whole weeks ..... 12days to be exact I just don't get it ..... Is it ok for babies to grow a lil bit slower ??? Please can someone shed some light for me as I'm a lil worried but really wanna stay positive .... I've seen bubs 2times now and both times he was very active so I'm taking this as a great sign but I need some more positive energy please xxxx


----------



## lynne192

thanks hun :D


----------



## Donna210369

Ezza try not to worry. i hear this all the time about ladies who def know there dates. Now some ladies have their dates put back before the 12 wks scan and then put forward again at the 12 wk scan. other ladies have just been put back and then baby comes either early (on time according to lady's lmp) or come on time and the mw has said this baby looks like it was well overdue. As long as your baby looks happy, active on scan then dont worry about it :hugs: 

Lynne was lovely listening to bubs heart beat. I still cant hear mine but i've got a retroverted uterus so its way back towards my spine. prob wont hear it for a few more weeks yet. 

Kt, try not to stress hunni, just think you'll be on maternity leave soon enough :) 

How is everyone else? I've brought my private scan forward to wednesday now. I cant wait till friday incase its bad news as we're going away with friends for the weekend. Dh comes home tomorrow, cannot believe i've made it through the month without him, its been a hard one. he's home for 6 wks now and then he goes away for 6 wks :( still i wont think about that now. Lots of love ladies xx


----------



## lynne192

donna my uterus is tilted back too it so far back they class it as backwards lol :haha: but its nice to hear baby's heart beat only just found it at 11th week when baby moved up i think its still hard to find and takes alot of effort lol but its great to hear :D


----------



## FloridaGirl21

lynne, that's definitely baby's HB :D yay!! :happydance:


----------



## lynne192

glad to hear lol was little hard to find it last night then the battery ran out in the machine so going to have to go buy new batteries lol


----------



## Ezza BUB1

Donna thank you so much for ur words of wisdom you have certainly put my mind a lil more at ease not completly but it's helped so thanku ..... 

I'm so excited that ur hubby is home yay and in time for ur scan best of luck for it babes I'm sure it will be absoloutly perfect take care xxx


----------



## lynne192

keep listening to baby now lol my DS said it sounds like a train and then ran around the room pretending to be a train in time to the baby's heartbeat lol god love him


----------



## Ezza BUB1

to all my lovely ladies, i was reading this girls thread that had lost her angel baby also like us..... she had quoted this song by Ed Sheeran called Small Bump and it is so unbelievable sad but beautiful about loosing a baby... made me tear up a lil its just stunning have a listen 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BpzBwXfFGbM&feature=fvst


----------



## lynne192

as much as i would love to hear this song i would end up depressed as hell and crying until kingdom come so going to pass and maybe look up the lyrics lol


----------



## Sproglett

hey ladies, only just seen this forum (oops a tad slow on the uptake) i've been posting on tri1, but in seeing this and that you guys are all due in sept i thought i'd join you. :) wish i'd know about it soonder, reading some of the treads on here would have really helped me during my early stages :)


----------



## lynne192

anyone starting a baby budget list yet? i have decided to treat this like a weddding budget and work from there if anyone has a baby budget yet how much is it? we already have almost £2.5k saved.


----------



## Sproglett

cant say i have tbh, i'm just buying as i go along, then saving what i can on top. good luck for your scan tomorrow :)


----------



## lynne192

i was like that with DS but want to save this time as we have alot of work to do in the house and such so going to be a long 6-7months lol


----------



## Sproglett

Bless my dh and my mom have just decorated my kitchen for me  still got the nursery which needs plastering and new skirting/architrave and want to get my spare room done too. Lol


----------



## Donna210369

Ladies, not sure how i'm tryping through the tears, but had a private scan last night and our beautiful little baby's heartbeat has stopped. The little love looked perfect, the consultant even showed us the tiny little hands but no heartbeat this time. I've got to go to EPAU this morning and have the scan verified, then they're trying to book me in for an ERPC today too. We're utterly devastated. This was our last try after 2 mc's last year, I couldn't go through this again. I wish you all well, enjoy your little miracles xx


----------



## Buzzymomma

Donna I am so beyond sorry for you. I wish you and yours a quick recovery and not too much emotional pain, although that's unavoidable. 
RIP to your little angel. :hugs:


----------



## Ezza BUB1

Donna sweetheart I'm so unbeleivably sorry that gain happened to u .... I know that nothing any of us say can make u feel any better but please know that u are not alone I hope and pray that ur beautiful lil angel is now somewhere happy and can shine down on u in some way .... As much as ppl say stoopid things I will try not to but I do wish for u to stay strong and be happy again once ur pain subsides look after urself and ur hubby and together u will pull through ... Life throws us these nasty challenges to keep things interesting abd well it's just silly if u ask me but seriously take care and u will be ok don't forget to smile again sending u a abd ur family all the love in the world xxxx


----------



## Sproglett

Donna I'm so sorry to hear that you angel heart has stopped, I know the pain you're feeling losing an angel myself to a mmc. Love to you and your oh, wish you a speedy recovery from the emotional and mental pain you must be going through. Look after yourself x x


----------



## cb1

Donna, I am so very sorry this has happened to you. Even though I'm going through the same thing I don't know what to write, it's so awful when something like this happens - truly devastating.

:hugs: take care and please pm me if you want to talk to someone in a similar situation xxx


----------



## lynne192

donna i am sooo sorry this has happened to you my thoughts are with you and your family hearts breaking for you.


----------



## kasey c

Donna210369 said:


> Ladies, not sure how i'm tryping through the tears, but had a private scan last night and our beautiful little baby's heartbeat has stopped. The little love looked perfect, the consultant even showed us the tiny little hands but no heartbeat this time. I've got to go to EPAU this morning and have the scan verified, then they're trying to book me in for an ERPC today too. We're utterly devastated. This was our last try after 2 mc's last year, I couldn't go through this again. I wish you all well, enjoy your little miracles xx

Donna - I am so so sorry for your sad news - my thoughts and prayers are with you, take care :hugs:


----------



## kasey c

cb1 said:


> Donna, I am so very sorry this has happened to you. Even though I'm going through the same thing I don't know what to write, it's so awful when something like this happens - truly devastating.
> 
> :hugs: take care and please pm me if you want to talk to someone in a similar situation xxx

CB1 I am so so sorry to hear about your MMC- my thoughts and prayers are with you, take care :hugs:


----------



## lynne192

omg cb1 you too awwww huge hugs to all the ladies currently going through this my hearts with you.


----------



## Elhaym

Oh my goodness, Donna and cb1, words can't express how sorry I am, you don't deserve this :( I am thinking of you and your families, please take care :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## lynne192

do you think its alright to share my booking in appoint feel bad don't want to upset anyone :(


----------



## Ezza BUB1

cb1 ... .you too my sweet i am so unbeleivably sorry to hear this like i said to donna look after yourself, stay relaxed and try and keep smiling once this all dies down i feel so badly fo rboth of you this is just not fair 

take care and all my love xoxo


----------



## Ezza BUB1

lynne192 said:


> do you think its alright to share my booking in appoint feel bad don't want to upset anyone :(

i think it will be ok babe you wont upset anyone ... its good to hear good stuff so shoot xox


----------



## lynne192

Today&#8217;s appointment was long, we got there at 12:30 and had my scan right away, the tech asked if a doctor could train on me so that was good as we got a 45min scan instead of a 5-10min one :D we got to see so much more of the baby, we got to see him/her kicking really stretching his or her legs and he/she kept trying to kick the prop as it was trying to sleep, then it started scratching its head and face before waving its arms about above its head and such and then finally sucking its hand and them thumb lol was really great they looked at the brain which was very detailed they said for gestation its brain was well developed and the doctor said it was a perfect baby :D We then went to see the midwife who did my bloods :( checked my BP and went through our whole medical history gave us our bounty pack and such which was nice :D then got to meet my consultant, she put me on the high risk pregnancy team which was good I guess and referred me to foetal medicine which means I will have to be seen every 2-4weeks and will get scanned at the moment every 4 weeks. she wants this because I have rhesus sensitivity and my antibodies are high etc. but she&#8217;s going to check that also put me down for testing on diabetes because my PCOS, she's booked me in for my 16week scan and appointment which is good, also got my 22week appointment with the anaesthesiology (as I am allergic to a lot of anaesthetics etc.) and got my 23week anti-d appointment, been told to start pshyio asap.... and she's considering putting me on heparin blood thinners..... Think that&#8217;s everything but more than likely forgot something was there for over 3 hours lol came home now I am tired as hell just want to sleep all in all I had 9viles of blood taken :(
https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh156/scottishmind/potential%20McPherson/th_IMG_3205.jpg


----------



## Ezza BUB1

ha lynne i just read this all on spetember mommies thread hahaha glad everything went well babe and how cool you got an extra long scan love the pic its beautiful..... did u get a bunch of pics or just the one??


----------



## cb1

lynne192 said:


> do you think its alright to share my booking in appoint feel bad don't want to upset anyone :(

Please don't ever feel bad about sharing good news! I'll occasionally be stalking this thread just to see how everyones getting on, and reading about successful scans and good news is great for me - not only does it mean you ladies are doing well, it also gives me hope for the future xx

Goods luck to everyone for the rest of your journey, and keep those good news stories coming xx


----------



## KTJ006

So sorry Cb and Donna :( Giving you lots of hugs :hugs: Will be thinking of you both and know there are good things ahead for both of you!


----------



## lynne192

just don't want to upset anyone :(


----------



## Donna210369

thanks ladies. had ERPC on thursday, even though i've been there before, this was definitely the hardest. I'm absolutely grief stricken :cry: Chris has been wonderful, by my side the whole time. He has been trying to organise a private cremation so we can keep the ashes and put in a memory box. I'm heartbroken and dont think i'll ever get over this one x


----------



## Donna210369

cb1 i'm so so sorry you're going through this too. Sending you a massive hug x


----------



## mummymurray74

Donna and Cb1, i am truly so sorry, i know how you both feel its happened to me twice too, nothing can prepare you for going for that scan to be told the heartbeat is no longer there, its devastating and heartbreaking. I last went through this ordeal in december, both times i had erpc. Sending you all my love and warmest hugs, we buried our last baby in our garden under our pear tree and got a little statue of a baby angel with wings to put there and planted some flowers, it will always be with us and i can think of it daily and sometimes just go sit there in the sunshine and talk. It helped me so much, but i agree, it was far worse the second time. So sorry, i mean that xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lynne192

sorryt o all the girls that have to suffer like this my prayers with you all :(


----------



## Elhaym

Hi ladies sorry it has taken so long to update the forum is playing silly buggers with me!

Scan was amazing, baby was rolling about, they were asleep at first but the tech woke them up! All looked great, nuchal measurement 1.7, on my thread in first tri most think it is a boy :)

Donna and cb I hope you're doing ok :hugs: xx


----------



## lynne192

great news and great scan picture :D


----------



## Ezza BUB1

Helloo to all my lovely ladies!! I am so freaking HAPPY I had my official 12 week scan and everything has come up trumps!! HE (coz i think its a he) is absoloutly PERFECT!! measuring 13weeks1day which matches up to my last scan and the tech has said he is healthy and looking really good for gestation age!! She said he is super photogenic and has a perfect profile ... (ofcourse he is perfect)!! so Brain is growing right for age and so is everything else at this stage (thankgod)

I had the NT tests done and have to call back in a week to get the report, however the lady said looking at the measurments and my age its all leaning towards no probs at all...... just gotta match up to bloods now but i am so releived!! I am mainly releived to see a lil hearbeat going crazy in there!!

ive decided im going to buy a doppler to listen away whenever i feel like it so ebay here i come.

I got 2 photos printee out but they arent that great but I also got a DVD which is just the coolest thing EVER.... i have watched it so many times today and i can pause and take prints off the dvd so ive ended up getting some really good ones which i will post now 

YIPPEEEEEEE!!! i am seriously so HAPPY right now i feel like i could walk on water!! some more exciting news is that I am officially announcing on Facebook today so im excited for loads of responses yay

any gender guesses are most welcome as i reckon im having a boy but the tech said it would only be a guess if she were to tell me today so im gonna go again soon dont think i can wait till 20 weeks eeeeek i wanna start proper shopping hahaha

hope you are all fabulous coz i sure as hell am :happydance::happydance: baby :dust: :dust: to all xoxo
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1202[1].jpg
File size: 30 KB
Views: 2









IMG_1204.jpg
File size: 33.6 KB
Views: 2









IMG_1205.jpg
File size: 32.6 KB
Views: 2









IMG_1208.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 1









IMG_1209.jpg
File size: 36.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## lynne192

brilliant pictures hun :D so jelous you got sooo many lol


----------



## KTJ006

Love the pics Ezza!! Absolutely beautiful and I'm so glad things went perfectly for you...what a relief!!

My 12 week appointment and scan is tomorrow and I'm SUPER nervous. Please cross your fingers, pray, dance, whatever for me!!


----------



## lynne192

i'm 13weeks tomorroew :D


----------



## lynne192

whats everyone having for dinner i am trying to be good so making a stir fry with lots of veg in it and little chicken so i get more than my 5 a day lol


----------



## Ezza BUB1

Thanks Lynne I actually only got 2 print outs but I got a DVD and just did pause screen and got them that way I can get as many as I want it's sip cool :)yay for 13 weeks yahooooo

Yahooo Ktj how exciting all the best I hope and in fact I'm sure everything will be fine don't stress just go in thinking pos that's wat I did and now I look at myself thinking wat was all the worry for haga ur Beano will be perfect .... Take a USB and ask if they can put ur pics on it that way u might get loads more fingers crossed 

I love my baby and I'm so happy xx


----------



## lynne192

lucky you was it private? i am considering getting a private scan but unsure if its worth it when getting so many other scans i wish i could record my scans when we have them lol


----------



## Ezza BUB1

lynne192 said:


> lucky you was it private? i am considering getting a private scan but unsure if its worth it when getting so many other scans i wish i could record my scans when we have them lol

It's weird in uk I never paid for any but understand u can get private ones etc ....., back home in Brisbane I never paid either but that depends on your dr abd wether they bulk bill or not, but I'm moved to melbourne and I have to pay $230 for everyone so I bloody hope I get something good out of it for that kinda money 

Make some enquiries on wat u get for a private scan u may be surprised and it may be worth it


----------



## lynne192

looked into it and most don't offer much more than my normal hospital one which is free so don't see the point other than entertainment value but would love it but then the money i spend on that could buy a pram or even about 3months nappies lol


----------



## KTJ006

Somewhat freaking out! Started bleeding a bit tonight...all brown but still making me worried. On top of that, I'm usually extremely tired and nauseous all the time. Today, those 2 things weren't that bad. My appointment is tomorrow afternoon so I can't get on any earlier... It's going to be a long night :(


----------



## Ezza BUB1

KTJ006 said:


> Somewhat freaking out! Started bleeding a bit tonight...all brown but still making me worried. On top of that, I'm usually extremely tired and nauseous all the time. Today, those 2 things weren't that bad. My appointment is tomorrow afternoon so I can't get on any earlier... It's going to be a long night :(

Oh honey ...... this is no fun ... just RELAX and think positive it could just be a lil bit of old blood especially as its brown.... dont stress out coz that only makes it worse.. at least your in the dr tomoz and they can get you in for an early scan to check bub is fINE which im sure it is 

all the best honey and good luck ... sending you loads of sticky vibes and lots of love xoxoxo


----------



## lynne192

oh no ktj006 hope you get some answers soon how awful for you to have to go through this hopefully its nothing, if its any help with DS i had full on periods through my pregnancy with him lol


----------



## Buzzymomma

Hows everyone doing?

Myself, I go the courage to weigh myself this morning and I haven't gained any weight! I'm so pleased with myself. I gained 50 lbs with my first and I really don't want to gain 50 again! So happy!


----------



## lynne192

i have gained 14lb roughly since i got pregnant gained 28lb max in whole of my pregnancy with DS


----------



## Ezza BUB1

I got my results back for the NT scan (for downs etc) and they rate High risk at 1 in 300, mine came back LOW RISK (thankgod) at 1 in 16600. OMG such a relief. YAHOOOOO!!!

OK so finally got my latest bump pic up..... first is last week which is 13weeks2days and second one is 14weeks2days. not to sure how different they are if not latest is smaller but hey its up now
 



Attached Files:







13 weeks 2 days.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 0









14weeks2days.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 0


----------



## lynne192

thats fantastic about your tests hun i never got the downs or SP test done i couldn't handle if something came back.


----------



## Ezza BUB1

Ooooh really I had to find out .... I honestly don't know wat I would do if it came back high risk but I'm just glad I do t have to worry bout that thankgod


----------



## lynne192

i just don't want the dilemma of knowing lol ignorance is bliss lol


----------



## HopefulMi

Hi, I'm due sept 30th after having a cvs at 11 weeks. My last baby, Ellie, died from autosomal recessive polycystic kidney disease but Theo isn't even a carrier :). Still really nervous though :/


----------



## lynne192

thoughts and prayers with you hun its good theo isn't a carrier, sure things will go well for you and hope you are keeping well?


----------



## HopefulMi

Not too bad thanks. Just waiting on the full Chromosome report though we know Theo doesn't have trisomy 21, 18 or 13 either. How are you doing? At least my sickness is nearly gone :)


----------



## lynne192

thats good they are three most common although chrom 21 is survivable. i really hope all comes back good have a good feeling about it for you :D keep us up to date sorry to hear your poorly though :( 

I am alright thanks 15weeks on friday and 9days till my next scan and hopefully find out gender.


----------



## Buzzymomma

How's everyone?

I'm scared out of my wits today. Had a midwife appointment yesterday and she couldn't find baby's heartbeat. So going in for a scan today. Don't know if I can handle hearing "there's no heartbeat". So stressed out :(


----------



## HopefulMi

Let us know how you get on, thinking of you x


----------



## Buzzymomma

Baby is perfect :D
https://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/s320x320/525593_10150687424349431_514154430_8927952_63333419_n.jpg


----------



## lynne192

fantastic news hun glad all turned out well xx


----------



## Ezza BUB1

Yahoooooo buzzy that's fantastic news and bub looks beautiful xxx


----------



## lynne192

anyone else worried they wont be ready in time for baby? i keep having nightmares i give birth with no bag packed and then nothing at home etc just freaked i a trying to find suitable house before baby so can get that prepared so not wanting to start working on our current house


----------



## lynne192

wanted to share this with the group:
https://www.babyandbump.com/freebies/935791-baby-freebies-2012-a.html#post16615705

I have been signing up to all the freebies i can i have always been a freebie lover as some of you might know from threads i have started below but anyways thought this might help us girls get some wee samples and such together and some of the stuff is fantastic for the hospital bags and such

from freebies in the last 2 years i have gotten soooo much stuff from free breast pumps to bottle sterlizers, bottles, nappies, nappy creams and much much more :D


----------



## HopefulMi

Well, full cvs report was fine. Just wish I could stop worrying!


----------



## lynne192

thats great hun sorry still worried i am worried too lol


----------



## CarynM87

I'm new to this site and I'm not familiar with the abbreviations, I just wanted to say I'm also due in September this is my second pregnancy but my first that is actually sticking. I had a miscarriage back in 2009 and never expected to get pregnant again, my hubby and I have been wanting a baby but we just were not getting pregnant. Now almost 3 years later we got a surprise. I was in the doctor office in January for a follow up due to a breathing issue I caught while I was sick back in October. I was talking to my doctor how I was late. I usually have my periods in the first week of the month and my last one only lasted 3 days which is unusual for me but skipping periods I'm used to also I have sore breast from time to time being so heavy chested. Well to make a long story short she gave me a pregnancy test which I didn't want because I get disappointed when its negative. I got a call 2 days later saying I was pregnant. Me and my hubby were completely shocked but were glad it had finally happen. Now I'm excited yet scared at the same time. I bug my doctor about every little ache and pain lol. So far everything is going great the baby is developing correctly and I have no morning sickness. In a few weeks I'll find out whether we are having a boy or girl. I dont care either way as long as he or she is healthy. I'm not gaining any weight because I'm already 300 pounds and dropping the doctor doesn't mind as long as I'm eatting healthy. My blood work is normal and so is my blood pressure. I'm wicked excited.


----------



## HopefulMi

Hi Caryn, it's nerve wracking for all us rainbow parents. What is your due date? I'm excited too! :)


----------



## Elhaym

welcome Caryn! :) how wonderful you got a surprise after 3 years! Hope you have a happy and healthy pregnancy. I find out the gender on the 8th May, I can't wait :)

Hope everyone is doing OK - had my 16 week appointment yesterday and heart HB for first time, just amazing :cloud9:


----------



## lynne192

welcom caryn :D I'm lynne due 21st september :D i have one living son and angels in heaven x


----------



## CarynM87

I'm due September 15th. I'm 18 weeks today. This will be my first and my hubbys 3rd kid. He is 44 and I'm 24 he has a boy who's 21 and a girl who is 19. Both of his kids were also born in September. We were mutual friends through my abusive ex boyfriend. He had moved into the apartment me and my ex were sharing with 4 other guys after his son moved away. Finally I got enough courage to break up with my ex and Rick and I began hanging out more and he stood up for me when my ex abused me again, I was still living at the apartment. I never thought I would fall for an older guy but he was very sweet. I took care of him when he got a really bad sinus infection and was bedridden for a few weeks, finally convinced his stubborn ass to go to the hospital for help. Well he got better and then I got sick and he took care of me. We had known each other for a year before this had happened. We started dating and then a month later we had to move out because my ex wouldn't stop destroying my belongings and animals, I had to get a restraining order against him just so he couldn't attack me while I moved out my stuff which he tried too. So me and Rick had no where to go, we lived in a U-Haul for over a month and then a motel, a tent then finally was approved for an apartment. When we lived in the U-Haul we found out that we were pregnant. When we finally got the apartment I was excited that our life was finally getting better the BAM I had a miscarriage due to the stress I was under because I wasn't working and the state was threatening to take both Rick and I off disability and were harrassing me plus my ex continued to violate the restraining order. The judge did nothing. All I could think of was great I'm going to be pregnant living in the back of a U-Haul again, having to wash up in a store bathroom and live on hot pockets that I could heat up in the stores microwave. Not shower for months yet again. Anywho we were able to stay here but after the miscarriage my cat died from a reaction to the microchip that was put into her when she got spayed. I ended up gaining 80 lbs. Rick and I got married the next year. Now almost 3 years after the loss we are finally blessed with this amazing gift. I couldn't be happier. I'm loving life. Our 2 year wedding anniversary is the 20th. Life is great. Thank you everyone for congratulating me. And congratulations to you also.


----------



## lynne192

aw hun sounds like you have had it mega rough x


----------

